# Dooney and Bourke is becoming good again!



## louislover260

I have been watching Dooney for a few years now and I really think that the recent design, materials, and quality is making a big come back!  Lately we've been left with lots of strange (but fun) designs, but no outstanding classics.  But the past few lines are great!  The Portofino, Florentine Vachetta, Dillen and Dillen II the new Amato line and redesigned Alto bags are all fantastic.  

I really think they are catching up to Coach, and who knows, if they keep it up they might surpass them soon.

Who else has noticed this?


----------



## caxe

louislover260 said:


> I have been watching Dooney for a few years now and I really think that the recent design, materials, and quality is making a big come back!  Lately we've been left with lots of strange (but fun) designs, but no outstanding classics.  But the past few lines are great!  The Portofino, Florentine Vachetta, Dillen and Dillen II the new Amato line and redesigned Alto bags are all fantastic.
> 
> I really think they are catching up to Coach, and who knows, if they keep it up they might surpass them soon.
> 
> *Who else has noticed this?*



LOL.  I don't think you'll get a lot of positive replies to this question, because D&B is treated like the redhead stepchild around tPF.  That having been said, _I do have quite a few of the bags_, and I've never kept that a secret; namely the big totes, because they're sturdy and can take lots of "abuse" (and because they're handy when I travel and take everything with me but the kitchen sink).  There have been lines that I really liked, too--like Shiny Leather.  I haven't looked at their site lately, maybe I should check it out and treat myself to a few.


----------



## pro_princess

Okay, I am more of a shoe gal than handbags, are more of just a fashionista in general, but I hate Coach (never owned one...never saw one I loved!) and I was gifted a Dooney wristlet last year, bought my first Dooney bag a month ago, and now have three. That said, they are all the coated canvas with leather trim, and they are not classics, just really cute prints, and no real monograms. 

Can you tell me about the quality issues from earlier that you mentioned?


----------



## baglady925

i never thought of them as Bad! started out with Coach,not that into Coach. My Dooney all weather leather bags never let me down! I would by a Dooney over Coach any day!


----------



## fumi

I think their bags can be cute. I owned one for a year or so, and I think the quality is superb for the price you pay


----------



## SWlife

Dooney's were the "stuff" around here about 15 years ago, and then they seemed to go all cutesy on us.
I'll have to check them out again.


----------



## gabbyacuna

i have one made out of this nylon material and I use it when I'm out with my two small children because it can get dirty, it's roomy, and black and brown. that being said, some of their bags are a tad bit more sophisticated. and I ususally stay away from coach.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Dooney and Bourke have a nice line called Alto that is still made in Italy. My husband bought me a bag from this line last year and swears it is as well made as a Birkin! I think the bag is an incredible value for the price, plus the bag I got was on sale for about 40% off of the retail price so it was a real steal. 

While I am not a huge fan of all Dooney and Bourke bags, I think they are great compared to Coach. Coach just isn't for me, as I find their bags to be more trendy than classic. I am also happy that Dooney and Bourke is still making at least some of their bags in Italy as opposed to Coach which is all made in China.


----------



## dolllover

I love Dooney and Burke handbags and just recently bought the lg Nina in berry. I also just bought their full size umbrella and it has been amazing in this rain that we've been having in Calif. I buy what I like from LV to Dooney. I find their quality to be outstanding.


----------



## bgcutiepie00

I recently bought a couple of dooney and bourke bags. One nylon editors tote for school (gift from my parents), Grabbed a small champtote at the outlet and  then grabbed another bag at the dillards sale- ostrich small tote. I like the more traditional bags. But they have grown on me recently. They were my first love...then I moved on to coach, louis and balenciaga. But I'm still all about a good deal on a classic bag!!!


----------



## swags

I recently was drawn back to dooney with the 1975 signature colette. I love that bag and receive a lot of compliments on it. Then I lucked out with a dillen priscilla at Macys for less than half price. I love the leather, love the quality.

I still like my coach bags but there are several outlets in my area and 2 boutiques and now I see EVERYONE carrying them. Several of my neighbors have them, every time I go out I usually spot coach bags, each party I've been to in the last year, a football game I attended.....I like that I don't see a saturation of Dooney in my area.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I've noticed that they've started reverting back to more classic designs, which I think is a good thing.  I think they realized you won't get much mileage out of only selling cutesy bags that are more fit for teens than grown women.  With the economy being as it is, people are going to be more picky with their purchases.  They are not so likely to spend money on a trendy bag that they may only wear a couple of times.  They are going to look for a bag that will go the distance and give them the most bang for their buck.


----------



## LabelLover81

I bought my sister a BEAUTIFUL Dooney and Bourke big blue leather bag two years ago (she's a plain jane) and she absolutely loves it.  
I never think they went "bad", just a little too cheesy for awhile.


----------



## BgaHolic

hellokatiegirl said:


> Dooney and Bourke have a nice line called Alto that is still made in Italy. My husband bought me a bag from this line last year and swears it is as well made as a Birkin! I think the bag is an incredible value for the price, plus the bag I got was on sale for about 40% off of the retail price so it was a real steal.
> 
> While I am not a huge fan of all Dooney and Bourke bags, I think they are great compared to Coach. Coach just isn't for me, as I find their bags to be more trendy than classic. I am also happy that Dooney and Bourke is still making at least some of their bags in Italy as opposed to Coach which is all made in China.


Yes! I researched what you are talking about and can't deny, D&B is making an excellent product! They are using the same vachetta leather and the workmanship looks par excellence!! I'm going to try to find one. Thank you!


----------



## dusty paws

you know i looked at the leather on some of them the other day and they were as soft as my prada bag.


----------



## linhhhuynh

why does everyone around tPF dislike D&B? i never got that. 
anyways, i do like D&B more than Coach. i wouldn't mind being gifted with one of their nylon ones with the leather trim. i wouldn't BUY one myself, but i would like to have one!


----------



## donnaoh

There are D&B bags I love and ones that I don't. There are Coach bags I love and ones that I don't....If I love a bag, then I have to have it...


----------



## louislover260

That's exciting to hear about the Alto line!  I'm buying the N/S Janine later this month, and I'm EXCITED!!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

louislover260 said:


> That's exciting to hear about the Alto line! I'm buying the N/S Janine later this month, and I'm EXCITED!!!!


 
Lucky, you ! I *love* the Janine!  And I love the Alto line. You'll have to upload us some pictures when it comes. 

I like classic bags with sturdy, rich-looking leather, simple lines, structured shape. Hate those slouchy hobos that look like a big mushy sack. I hope Dooney comes out with more classic styles in the Alto line. 

I bought two Priscilla bags this past year and although I impetuously paid full price I love both and wouldn't trade them. The fact that they can take a beating in the local weather of alternating typhoons and blizzards makes them worth the price. 

I had read that the cutsy coated canvas lines were Dooney's attempt to capture the teen market with something LV-reminiscent and it must have worked. But I do hope they start focusing more on their beautiful leather bags. 

Now remember, do upload us pictures of the Janine! What color did you choose?


----------



## pickle

i prefer D&B quality to Coach, and their leather is wonderful and seems to have good quality workmanship. I only have one wristlet, black patent, 1.5 or so yrs old - looks new.


----------



## zizi31

I saw a BEAUTIFUL D&B bag the other day, but unfortunately I can't find a picture online. It was white patent with beige leather handles, and the handles had a red trim. It was quite stunning. I will probably wait for it to go on sale.

Does anyone know if D&B has outlets the way Coach does?

ETA: I found out that they DO have factory stores, but in very few states. Unfortunately, the closest one to me is a 6 hr drive away.


----------



## leighasue

I have both Dooney (all weather leather and nylon) bags and Coach bags (leather, PVC, patent leather, signature fabric, and sequins) and I love all of them. There are a lot of Dooney haters_ and_ Coach haters on TPF and I've never understood any of it. They both make affordable, high quality, bags in a range of styles. I don't love everything Dooney and Coach makes, but I don't love everything Prada and Louis Vuitton makes either. I have no problem with desingers coming out with new styles and trying new things like Dooney did (even if I don't personally like the style). If all designers only made one style ALL of them time we'd be complaining that we were bored with them. Usually you can wait it out and eventually something you like will come along again, just as it seems to be happening with Dooney.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

linhhhuynh said:


> why does everyone around tPF dislike D&B? i never got that.
> anyways, i do like D&B more than Coach. i wouldn't mind being gifted with one of their nylon ones with the leather trim. i wouldn't BUY one myself, but i would like to have one!


I can only guess why, but Dooney was at the height of their "cheesy" phase around the time this forum started.  I remember those "It" bags got a lot of negative attention for being somewhat derivative (of LV's multicolor) and teenybopper looking.


----------



## louislover260

BigPurseSue said:


> Lucky, you ! I *love* the Janine!  And I love the Alto line. You'll have to upload us some pictures when it comes.
> 
> I like classic bags with sturdy, rich-looking leather, simple lines, structured shape. Hate those slouchy hobos that look like a big mushy sack. I hope Dooney comes out with more classic styles in the Alto line.
> 
> I bought two Priscilla bags this past year and although I impetuously paid full price I love both and wouldn't trade them. The fact that they can take a beating in the local weather of alternating typhoons and blizzards makes them worth the price.
> 
> I had read that the cutsy coated canvas lines were Dooney's attempt to capture the teen market with something LV-reminiscent and it must have worked. But I do hope they start focusing more on their beautiful leather bags.
> 
> Now remember, do upload us pictures of the Janine! What color did you choose?





I chose mushroom.   I needed a nice neutral leather and thought it would be perfect
I'm just waiting on my trade-in credit to come in the mail and then I'm placing my order.   And ill do a full reveal


----------



## janice

Ah, terrific news. I only have 1 D & B its about 20 years old and I love it dearly.


----------



## jxwilliams

I have a D&B Florentine Vanchetta shopper that is just gorgeous!  I get so many more compliments than I ever did on my LV's or Coach.  I wish people didn't bash the brand so much.  The quality is just fantastic!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

I have an anniversary pink canvas east west satchel with leather trim and leather handles and omg that thing takes some abuse. I just cleaned her so she still has some wet spots. She is extremely easy to clean much easier than my coaches but I love my Coaches just the same. Donney has always been extremely well made bags but yes they did go down hill in styles but They have always had at least one bag every season that caught my eye and those new leathers omg are amazing


----------



## louislover260

^^That bag looks great Shortthiing_jen!


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

thanks I have had her for I think 3 years and I am constantly switching between her and my coach sabrina


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

this is a bag I have been eying I LOVE the navy
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48243


----------



## louislover260

That's a nice choice.  Tonight at Hobby Lobby I saw a black one and it looked really nice.  It they came bigger I would have bought one too.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

BgaHolic said:


> Yes! I researched what you are talking about and can't deny, D&B is making an excellent product! They are using the same vachetta leather and the workmanship looks par excellence!! I'm going to try to find one. Thank you!



Yeah! I am glad that you like the Alto line too. The workmanship is very nice, especially for the price.

This is the bag that I got last year in saddle: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49980


----------



## louislover260

Could you please post a photo of the Saddle color?  I'd like to see how it ages after a year.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

^second that


----------



## jtb_queen

swags said:


> I recently was drawn back to dooney with the 1975 signature colette. I love that bag and receive a lot of compliments on it. Then I lucked out with a dillen priscilla at Macys for less than half price. I love the leather, love the quality.
> 
> I still like my coach bags but there are several outlets in my area and 2 boutiques and now I see EVERYONE carrying them. Several of my neighbors have them, every time I go out I usually spot coach bags, each party I've been to in the last year, a football game I attended.....I like that I don't see a saturation of Dooney in my area.


 

I so agree! They are everywhere where I live and we live 2 hrs to 4 hrs away from anybody that even sells Coach so how the heck does half the town have one! And half that half is under 18! Have a few DB one is a major fav I was in Dillards the other day and a few DB caught my eye so I came home and looked at their website and I found a few I like so I just may forgo a Coach again didnt even ask for one for Christmas nothing caught my eye.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

lol my town too all though many of them are fake
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-and-Bour...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb25e3db2


----------



## BEBEPURSE

I don't get the Dooney nay-sayers either. I think those who are adverse to Dooney have not been in their stores or outlets lately or are just easily influenced by the consensus. I've never been one for the flavor of the month so finding hidden treasures works for me.

Everytime I go to the Coach outlet I stop in at the Dooney outlet next door and between the 2 I have bought Dooneys over Coach. Yes, they have the coloful bags still but they also have beautiful classic lines and sumptuous leathers as well. The quality is outstanding and if you are fortunate to have an outlelt near buy the deals are awesome.


Maybe it is a good thing that they are currently unpopular - keeps the prices down, quality up and availability high - plus, not everyone is walking around with the same bag.


----------



## Compass Rose

Really, only one thing bothers me about Dooney, and that is in reference to their all-weather leather bags;  Why are the handles so cheap looking and feeling?  It's really a bad contrast to the entire bag.  Other than that, I do like the all-weather plain bags.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Compass Rose said:


> Really, only one thing bothers me about Dooney, and that is in reference to their all-weather leather bags; Why are the handles so cheap looking and feeling? It's really a bad contrast to the entire bag. Other than that, I do like the all-weather plain bags.


 
What about them looks cheap to you??? 

They are just typical heavy duty leather -  similar to what other brands are using.

Maybe I am looking at different bags????


----------



## BEBEPURSE

hellokatiegirl said:


> Yeah! I am glad that you like the Alto line too. The workmanship is very nice, especially for the price.
> 
> This is the bag that I got last year in saddle: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49980


 

Gorgeous bag!!!. I am looking at the ostrich in that syle.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51088


----------



## Mrs W

I love mine, got it for Xmas and it smells wonderful and is great quality. Honestly, if you like something then who cares what other ppl think.


----------



## Compass Rose

BEBEPURSE said:


> What about them looks cheap to you???
> 
> They are just typical heavy duty leather - similar to what other brands are using.
> 
> Maybe I am looking at different bags????


 Bebepurse.....it's the handles that are chintzy to me.  But, I go way back with Dooney when the leather really, really used to be very substantial.  Let's just say that they used to be almost double the thickness.  The all-weather area of the body of the bag is really very nice.  It's the handles that drive me crazy, along with the cheap gold-tone hardware that used to be brass.....a very long time ago.


----------



## Louiebabeee

A few weeks ago I posted a thread about my new vachetta leather lucy bag I bought. I LOVE this bag..I have been useing it non stop since I got it and its super comfortable and I get lots of compliments. The leather is awesome


----------



## louislover260

That ostrich bag is a classic.  I love the contrast between the handles and the leather


----------



## krinkles597

^Yeah, I really like it too.
I like pretty much everything ostrich.


----------



## Compass Rose

Ostrich is one of my favorite looks on Dooney.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

louislover260 said:


> Could you please post a photo of the Saddle color?  I'd like to see how it ages after a year.



I don't have any pics of the bag. I might be able to post some this weekend. I have actually only worn the bag a handful of times, so it is not like it gets used that often. I would say it looks pretty much the same as the one on the website.


----------



## louislover260

I would greatly appreciate it!  Sometimes the Saddle on their website looks like it has a reddish undertone to it.  Which I wouldn't be a fan of.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Mrs W said:


> I love mine, got it for Xmas and it smells wonderful and is great quality. Honestly, if you like something then who cares what other ppl think.


 


Ooooo I love your bag.   

I have been stalking that same in the taupe color. Waiting for a good deal since I already got the same bag shape in chocolate regular leather a couple of months ago.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Compass Rose said:


> Bebepurse.....it's the handles that are chintzy to me. But, I go way back with Dooney when the leather really, really used to be very substantial. Let's just say that they used to be almost double the thickness. The all-weather area of the body of the bag is really very nice. It's the handles that drive me crazy, along with the cheap gold-tone hardware that used to be brass.....a very long time ago.


 
Hmm I just picked up a 80's vintage all weather at Goodwill. I'll have to compare.  Thanks


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Compass Rose said:


> Ostrich is one of my favorite looks on Dooney.


 
I didn't realize they even had that type till a month or 2 ago - now I am obsessed in getting one.


----------



## lucretias

Compass Rose said:


> Bebepurse.....it's the handles that are chintzy to me.  But, I go way back with Dooney when the leather really, really used to be very substantial.  Let's just say that they used to be almost double the thickness.  The all-weather area of the body of the bag is really very nice.  It's the handles that drive me crazy, along with the cheap gold-tone hardware that used to be brass.....a very long time ago.


I'm with you! I remember those bags and have those bags! The old ones really were well made.


----------



## BigPurseSue

louislover260 said:


> I would greatly appreciate it! Sometimes the Saddle on their website looks like it has a reddish undertone to it. Which I wouldn't be a fan of.


 
Here are some Saddle-colored Altos from ebay. Often I find the colors in pics on ebay are far more accurate than those on retailer's Web sites:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa79eca8c

http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-A...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4421f2d

This looks like it might be a Saddle too:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a45ec738


----------



## dcooney4

I have to say that lately I like the new bags even more, but then I never stopped liking them. There were a few designs that were not my cup of tea, but can be said about all my favorite brands.


----------



## zippy14u

caxe said:


> LOL.  I don't think you'll get a lot of positive replies to this question, because D&B is treated like the redhead stepchild around tPF. ....



Well after 4 pages of comment, it looks like there are still a lot of DB lovers out there. I recently found a small AWL crossbody and just love it. Like Coach, I like the full grain leather and it holds up really well. Glad it's comping back.


----------



## baglady925

if Dooney is treated like a redhead stepchild around here, i am proud to have happily adopted a few of them! lol


----------



## Compass Rose

You know, I think a lot of people just don't like the cutsy colorful patterns on some of their trendier bags that they come out with, like the bees and hearts, etc.  They might appeal to a very younger crowd maybe.  But their leather conservative bags are really very nice.  I'd carry those.


----------



## kimalee

Just got my first Dooney and I love it!  I was really impressed with the quality...the leather is so thick and it seems really nice.  Hopefully it will break it nicely:






(I had one of those It pochettes when I was about 13, but I'm not counting that )


----------



## louislover260

I love that Dillen Satchel ^^


----------



## Marie Lee

I was just on the DB website, check under new products, many great leather bags, I'm impressed


----------



## louislover260

BigPurseSue said:


> Here are some Saddle-colored Altos from ebay. Often I find the colors in pics on ebay are far more accurate than those on retailer's Web sites:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa79eca8c
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DOONEY-BOURKE-A...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4421f2d
> 
> This looks like it might be a Saddle too:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dooney-Bourke-A...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a45ec738




I think the first and third bag are the older "Natural" color.  But the second one I'm sure is Saddle!


----------



## Grace123

I just got this yesterday:




I'd have to really search to find a higher quality bag.


----------



## Grace123

kimalee said:


> Just got my first Dooney and I love it!  I was really impressed with the quality...the leather is so thick and it seems really nice.  Hopefully it will break it nicely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I had one of those It pochettes when I was about 13, but I'm not counting that )



love...

Oddly enough, I find myself shying away from higher end stuff and coming back to D&B and Coach.


----------



## kimalee

Grace123 said:


> love...
> 
> Oddly enough, I find myself shying away from higher end stuff and coming back to D&B and Coach.



Same here!!!  
Congrats on your new bag, it's lovely


----------



## Grace123

kimalee said:


> Same here!!!
> Congrats on your new bag, it's lovely



Thanks! Same to you. We can have more bags at this price point too!


----------



## darcy-0702

loving some of the newer Dooney's as well.


----------



## louislover260

Grace123 said:


> love...
> 
> Oddly enough, I find myself shying away from higher end stuff and coming back to D&B and Coach.




I love your new bag!  

I agree with your statement about coming back to D&B.  I really love Louis Vuitton, but for half the money I can get a nice real leather bag with a nice lining, and lots of pockets and hardware.


----------



## kimalee

I'm loving this bag, too, but I'm not sure which color I like best...thoughts? 
I saw the brown one in person yesterday and I have to say that the leather is amazingly thick and scrumptious on this bag! 

In order: Brown, Teal, Ivy


----------



## louislover260

My favorite is the Teal.  It's a beautiful color.  I also like Ivy as well.  The vachetta detail under the straps outstanding.


----------



## pickle

the teal it amazing, I agree the leather on these is great


----------



## kimalee

Thanks guys, I was leaning toward the teal...


----------



## Compass Rose

Grace123 said:


> I just got this yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1292811
> 
> 
> I'd have to really search to find a higher quality bag.


 That's yummy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace123

louislover260 said:


> I love your new bag!
> 
> I agree with your statement about coming back to D&B.  I really love Louis Vuitton, but for half the money I can get a nice real leather bag with a nice lining, and lots of pockets and hardware.



I know. Who'd have thought this was possible!!??



pickle said:


> the teal it amazing, I agree the leather on these is great



OMG I love this!!!! 



Compass Rose said:


> That's yummy!!!!!!!!!



Thank you, maa'm!!! I do loves me Dooneys as of late.


----------



## Grace123

kimalee said:


> I'm loving this bag, too, but I'm not sure which color I like best...thoughts?
> I saw the brown one in person yesterday and I have to say that the leather is amazingly thick and scrumptious on this bag!
> 
> In order: Brown, Teal, Ivy



Get both!


----------



## Compass Rose

Somehow, I am observing some interesting things here on TPF with respect to the quality of handbags from premier designers through the other designer bags that are discussed on this forum. That is, there are quite a few complaints about quality issues running the entire gambit. Yet, the bags that were being trashed a good portion of the time, such as Dooney (and Coach), are coming back into favor because their quality might be remaining the same, yet the designer bags are starting slide a bit and going up and up in price. Maybe being affected by the poor economy has a lot to do with the purchase power, and more and more people are looking for a quality bag that isn't over $500 or $1000, and they have discovered Dooney all over again. I just found that an interesting observation. As I mentioned earlier, I love Dooney's classic leather bags, especially the all-weather type.  They are at a great pricepoint for me.


----------



## caxe

zippy14u said:


> Well after 4 pages of comment, it looks like there are still a lot of DB lovers out there. I recently found a small AWL crossbody and just love it. Like Coach, I like the full grain leather and it holds up really well. Glad it's comping back.





baglady925 said:


> if Dooney is treated like a redhead stepchild around here, i am proud to have happily adopted a few of them! lol



I think the problem that a lot of people have with D&B is that it's perceived to be "low quality" because the bags are very affordable, can be purchased on QVC, and maybe people on tPF don't think they're "classy" enough.  Keep in mind, at one time we had a D&B subforum, and it got closed after a _very _short period of time.  I think it was mentioned that the subforum didn't get a lot of traffic, but there were subforums for other, more expensive brands that got little traffic as well.  



Compass Rose said:


> You know, I think a lot of people just don't like the cutsy colorful patterns on some of their trendier bags that they come out with, like the bees and hearts, etc.  They might appeal to a very younger crowd maybe.  But their leather conservative bags are really very nice.  I'd carry those.



I had a few of the "Grafica" bags, but I've since sold all but two--I won't sell my Macy's bags with the illustrations on them, but I didn't want to keep the others.  I find it a little odd that people would not carry some of their other bags based on the fact that they design more "trendy" and colorful items.  



kimalee said:


> Just got my first Dooney and I love it!  I was really impressed with the quality...the leather is so thick and it seems really nice.  Hopefully it will break it nicely:
> a1.zassets.com/images/z/9/9/1/991098-p-DETAILED.jpg
> 
> (I had one of those It pochettes when I was about 13, but I'm not counting that )



I have this exact bag, but smaller, and in black cloth/canvas with yellow lining.  I love it!


----------



## Grace123

Compass Rose said:


> Somehow, I am observing some interesting things here on TPF with respect to the quality of handbags from premier designers through the other designer bags that are discussed on this forum. That is, there are quite a few complaints about quality issues running the entire gambit. Yet, the bags that were being trashed a good portion of the time, such as Dooney (and Coach), are coming back into favor because their quality might be remaining the same, yet the designer bags are starting slide a bit and going up and up in price. Maybe being affected by the poor economy has a lot to do with the purchase power, and more and more people are looking for a quality bag that isn't over $500 or $1000, and they have discovered Dooney all over again. I just found that an interesting observation. As I mentioned earlier, I love Dooney's classic leather bags, especially the all-weather type.  They are at a great pricepoint for me.



 I completely agree and honestly, I'm pretty happy about it. I've always liked D&B and Coach, even during my high end designer phase. I think I'm pretty much over them now. I mean I still love to look, but the thought of spending that much anymore kind of makes me queasy.


----------



## foxgal

I'm very glad to hear the raves about D&B's Alto. I've been on the hunt for my "grail" wristlet for a long time...I used to use Coach wristlets and found them to be the perfect size for easily carrying my cards, money, cell and lipstick. Then I "upgraded" to LV for my work tote, but when it comes to wristlets they only make pochettes with no inner compartments for keeping stuff separate. And frankly I found the LV coated canvas not great quality for the big pricetag. 

Just last week I spotted the D&B Zip Pocket Organizer Wristlet which looks like a full wallet with enough space for extras in one:   http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50863

I'm getting it (once I decide on color!) and will post pics.


----------



## foxgal

Grace123 said:


> I completely agree and honestly, I'm pretty happy about it. I've always liked D&B and Coach, even during my high end designer phase. I think I'm pretty much over them now. I mean I still love to look, but the thought of spending that much anymore kind of makes me queasy.


 
Wow, just posted my 2 cents and then saw this. Exactly my experience! A bag shouldn't have to be ridiculously pricey to be good, and sometimes it's the opposite. I bought my first LV last year, and while I love it, the handles are wearing terribly and will need repair soon. I want class AND durability, and am willing to pay for it... but come on, prices for some designers are downright silly. You can buy a car for the price of their bags!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

kimalee said:


> Just got my first Dooney and I love it! I was really impressed with the quality...the leather is so thick and it seems really nice. Hopefully it will break it nicely:
> a1.zassets.com/images/z/9/9/1/991098-p-DETAILED.jpg
> 
> (I had one of those It pochettes when I was about 13, but I'm not counting that )


 

Ooo I have this same bag and color in the large size. Got it a couple months back....  Soo yummy!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Grace123 said:


> I just got this yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1292811
> 
> 
> I'd have to really search to find a higher quality bag.


 Jealous!!!  Love it.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Where are Doonyes made?  Anyone?


We need a Donney sub-forum section since it seems to be making a come-back.  A separate section will probably even boost interest even more. I suspect Dooney fans are not as outspoken fearing criticism


----------



## Lexie2000

I think part of the great appeal is that I can find something for my 14 year old niece, something for me and something for my 76 year old Mom all in one brand. I've been on a major Dooney Bend. Bought 4 in the last 3 weeks and buying a 5th. LOVE that Ostrich stuff. And I bought a awesome Vintage Outback bag for a great price on ebay. Now for a Portofino Pocket Satchel and I should be good....for awhile.

I never snubbed Dooney even when I was buying Pradas. I never had an issue with quality and they have a reasonable price point.


----------



## fabchick1987

I have never had a D&B but I could never get over the hideous D&B purses with the letters on them and the crazy colors.  It was a hit when I was in high school to have one of those and I always thought it was so ugly!!!IMO!!!


----------



## kimalee

foxgal said:


> Wow, just posted my 2 cents and then saw this. Exactly my experience! *A bag shouldn't have to be ridiculously pricey to be good*, and sometimes it's the opposite. I bought my first LV last year, and while I love it, the handles are wearing terribly and will need repair soon. I want class AND durability, and am willing to pay for it... but come on, prices for some designers are downright silly. You can buy a car for the price of their bags!



ITA!  I've been so disappointed with so many brands (especially premiere designers) that charge outrageous prices for sub-par quality.  It's so nice to find a brand that doesn't gouge you but still offers great quality.  



BEBEPURSE said:


> Where are Doonyes made?  Anyone?
> 
> 
> We need a Donney sub-forum section since it seems to be making a come-back.  A separate section will probably even boost interest even more. I suspect Dooney fans are not as outspoken fearing criticism



The one I just got is made in China.  For the price point (especially on sale), I don't mind so much.  The quality is excellent, too.  

I agree about the subforum!


----------



## jroger1

I tried two of their bags recently and the leather was just way too stiff.  When it did start to loosen up, it didn't look good IMO.  Both bags were the same style just different colors.  Two positive things: they do always offer TONS of beautiful colors and they are affordable.


----------



## Grace123

I THINK there's still a few select D&B bags that are made in the USA, but don't quote me on it. Most over done overseas now, just like a lot of other brands.


----------



## swags

BEBEPURSE said:


> Where are Doonyes made? Anyone?
> 
> 
> We need a Donney sub-forum section since it seems to be making a come-back. A separate section will probably even boost interest even more. I suspect Dooney fans are not as outspoken fearing criticism


 
I sent Megs a pm last week with a request to bring the dooney sub forum back. Not sure if there are enough threads for them to consider it.


----------



## Odebdo

I have always liked D&B bags...leather ones anyhow...I am the same way with Coach...leather only...not the fabric signature pieces...

My first designer bag ever, was a Dooney AWL bucket bag I bought when I got my first real job out of college...and I carried that bag a lot...and it still looks great!  I still enjoy getting pieces, and wearing them...

The new Portofino line is really gorgeous (QVC has some of the portofino on clearance, and dooney has some in their monthly specials this month as well)...and that ostrich...yea, beautiful.  

Love the bag you posted Lexie!

Alto is on my hit list...I had hopes they would have a special in the 12 days of Dooney in December on that line...but nope.


----------



## swags

New on Dooney's website:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51163


----------



## kimalee

Does anyone have any experience with Amato leather?  I'm loving these...


----------



## BgaHolic

kimalee, those are beautiful, very expensive looking bags! My favorite is the first and I love that it has metal feet and can be worn on the shoulder.  

You should post the same pic in the saddle color bag inquiry!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Lovin the Amato bags!!!!!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

swags said:


> I sent Megs a pm last week with a request to bring the dooney sub forum back. Not sure if there are enough threads for them to consider it.


 

Thanks.

Not enough threads????  That is an easy fix.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

kimalee said:


> ITA! I've been so disappointed with so many brands (especially premiere designers) that charge outrageous prices for sub-par quality. It's so nice to find a brand that doesn't gouge you but still offers great quality.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I just got is made in China. For the price point (especially on sale), I don't mind so much. The quality is excellent, too.


 

No issues there. The country of origin says nothing about quality anymore.


----------



## patriot511

I absolutely love the Dooney leather bags, especially the Alto as was mentioned and the Florentine Vacchetta leather bags. I also own LV & Gucci and like other posters have said, one doesn't have to spend a mortgage payment to get good quality. IMO, the leather of these particular D&B bags is beautiful, durable & classy and the inside lining is beautiful and has nice pockets and the bottom has the metal feet I like. I certainly agree, Dooney is getting good again and not only catering to the teen crowd and 20 somethings. I was carrying my red Florentine Vacchetta Domed Satchel the other day and a woman complimented me on my bag and asked "who makes that, it's beautiful". The name of the bag is written in nice script only on one place on the front of the bag and engraved on the front snaps which are small. I've never gotten a compliment while carrying my LV or Gucci.


----------



## Compass Rose

BEBEPURSE said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not enough threads???? That is an easy fix.


 .....and maybe, just maybe the Dooney Sub Forum can make a come back after over two years of absence without having to bombard the Handbags & Purses Section just by virtue of having once been in existence.  It wasn't because of lack of interest.  It was because of some very heated discussions (putting it mildly).......

I believe it should come back.


----------



## swags

This is the priscilla that I found at Macys on clearance last month. I love this bag! Its soft but still holds it shape to be more structured.


----------



## vuittonprincess

I own 2 Dooney's so far. One is my "bang around bag" which is the cloth duck print one that I got at the outlet. The other is a gorgeous black suede bag that I use everyday. I originally bought it for my Mom a few years ago and she never used it so she gave it back. I'm in LOVE with their suede ones now!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

swags said:


> This is the priscilla that I found at Macys on clearance last month. I love this bag! Its soft but still holds it shape to be more structured.


 

Great bag . I own the small size in a medium tan.


----------



## Karen322

I love D&B!  I have found that I can get an occasional great deal on QVC if you catch a D&B "Today's Special Value"!!!  I love the leather straps and contrasting colors!


----------



## travelbliss

I'm glad Dooney is getting away from that childish cartoony look on the bags they have done in past seasons.  I think they make a great bag, and I own 2 Alto leather bags.  I have noticed that in some of their other styles that the interior has a "moth ball" smell to them, which is why I really stick to their Alto line.


----------



## kimalee

travelbliss said:


> I'm glad Dooney is getting away from that childish cartoony look on the bags they have done in past seasons.  I think they make a great bag, and I own 2 Alto leather bags.  I have noticed that in some of their other styles that the interior has a "moth ball" smell to them, which is why I really stick to their Alto line.



How does the Alto leather hold up?


Also FYI to anyone wondering about Amato leather...I've read that it's similar to nubuck.


----------



## Grace123

This is one of my QVC bags, it was a Today's Special Value a little while ago and I tell you guys, it's truly amazing!! The quality is TDF as is the leather and it just looks SO HOT when you carry it!  It came with this amazing little kisslock coin purse that had slots and pockets inside. I wish I'd have bought one in every color!


----------



## swags

Grace123 said:


> This is one of my QVC bags, it was a Today's Special Value a little while ago and I tell you guys, it's truly amazing!! The quality is TDF as is the leather and it just looks SO HOT when you carry it!  It came with this amazing little kisslock coin purse that had slots and pockets inside. I wish I'd have bought one in every color!
> 
> View attachment 1294325


 
Very pretty!!


----------



## TXGirlie

My last DB buy was a gray portofino leather bag. The leather is thick and pebbled....definitely a durable leather!

BTW my mall also opened a D&B store! Seems like they are expanding, which is a good thing since the dept. stores don't seem to have much selection.


----------



## louislover260

TXGirlie said:


> My last DB buy was a gray portofino leather bag. The leather is thick and pebbled....definitely a durable leather!
> 
> BTW my mall also opened a D&B store! Seems like they are expanding, which is a good thing since the dept. stores don't seem to have much selection.


 

Unfortunately, many dept. stores only carry the same 10 bags in 2 different colors.  Which can be annoying when you are trying to see a bag before ordering online.  

But congrats on that Portofino bag!  I'm thinking of buying the medium zip wallet in teal.


----------



## louislover260

Is anyone else friends with Dooney and Bourke on facebook?  

Yesterday they posted the new Amato Clara, and it is gorgeous!   

The hardware... the leather... it's out of this world, you have to check it out!


----------



## louislover260

Goodness, I haven't posted since the 9th, and already so many posts!!!!

This is exciting!


----------



## Grace123

louislover260 said:


> Is anyone else friends with Dooney and Bourke on facebook?
> 
> Yesterday they posted the new Amato Clara, and it is gorgeous!
> 
> The hardware... the leather... it's out of this world, you have to check it out!



I am. I always share their posts and get into trouble with people who are trying to cut back.


----------



## swags

BEBEPURSE said:


> Great bag . I own the small size in a medium tan.


 
I love the tan color, I saw a photo of it somewhere awhile back when I did a search for the bag right after I bought it. They also had a white shade on one of the 12 days of Dooney but if I was going lighter my first choice would be tan.


----------



## swags

louislover260 said:


> Is anyone else friends with Dooney and Bourke on facebook?
> 
> Yesterday they posted the new Amato Clara, and it is gorgeous!
> 
> The hardware... the leather... it's out of this world, you have to check it out!


 
I am friends with them on facebook. They gave us first dibs on the 12 days of dooney, posting the specials the evening before.


----------



## lindylee

TXGirlie said:


> My last DB buy was a gray portofino leather bag. The leather is thick and pebbled....definitely a durable leather!
> 
> BTW my mall also opened a D&B store! Seems like they are expanding, which is a good thing since the dept. stores don't seem to have much selection.


 

Where is the store?   I know there used to be one in North Park Mall in Dallas.  I'm in Houston, I doubt we'll ever see a store here...


----------



## kimalee

I just 'Liked' them on Facebook...anyone know if they ever send out coupon codes/special offers to their mailing list?

I wish there were more DB stores...I might have to make the trek down to the one here in CA soon.  It's like 3 hours away...


----------



## blah956

lindylee said:


> Where is the store?   I know there used to be one in North Park Mall in Dallas.  I'm in Houston, I doubt we'll ever see a store here...



i think the northpark location is still there but they opened up also in the galleria


----------



## travelbliss

kimalee said:


> How does the Alto leather hold up?


 

Dooney's Alto is fabulous. My pieces are only the" natural" leather color, which darken gradually. The slighest scuff marks blend easily as the leather ages. I've been told by the SA at Dooney that it's their top grade leather...

I especially love the "raw" unlined Alto bags...


----------



## louislover260

Compass Rose said:


> Somehow, I am observing some interesting things here on TPF with respect to the quality of handbags from premier designers through the other designer bags that are discussed on this forum. That is, there are quite a few complaints about quality issues running the entire gambit. Yet, the bags that were being trashed a good portion of the time, such as Dooney (and Coach), are coming back into favor because their quality might be remaining the same, yet the designer bags are starting slide a bit and going up and up in price. Maybe being affected by the poor economy has a lot to do with the purchase power, and more and more people are looking for a quality bag that isn't over $500 or $1000, and they have discovered Dooney all over again. I just found that an interesting observation. As I mentioned earlier, I love Dooney's classic leather bags, especially the all-weather type. They are at a great pricepoint for me.


 

I think you are compeletely right! In this economy people want the most bang for their buck, and unfortunately the big fashions houses aren't offering that. 

I believe it was Dior who recently admitted to shaving 1/4" off sleeve lengths. Sure on a garment it won't save a whole lot of money, but overall it makes a big difference. Now if they are doing that with clothing, imagine what they are doing with their handbags... the BIG money makers.

It was Coach a few years ago who only paid $33 for materials and man power to make one Carly which they sold at $298 and $398. How much do you think LV pays to have one Speedy made wand then turn around and sell it to us for $600+ They are probably making a killing on us!!


----------



## TXGirlie

lindylee said:


> Where is the store? I know there used to be one in North Park Mall in Dallas. I'm in Houston, I doubt we'll ever see a store here...


 


blah956 said:


> i think the northpark location is still there but they opened up also in the galleria


 
Yup I was referring to the Galleria. I haven't been to it yet, but it should be open by now.



kimalee said:


> I just 'Liked' them on Facebook...anyone know if they ever send out coupon codes/special offers to their mailing list?
> 
> I wish there were more DB stores...I might have to make the trek down to the one here in CA soon. *It's like 3 hours away*...


 
That's about how far away the DB _outlet_ is for me! Probably more like 4-5 hours instead. I've never been to it yet!


----------



## BgaHolic

There's only one thing that concerns me.  D&B always made great quality handbags, and it looks like they have even improved better than before except for one very important component. For me at least, and that is, weight!  I just read a couple of reviews @ Nordstroms and while they didn't knock the quality or anything else, they said the bag was too heavy.  I remember one of my first bags my mother bought me was a red and tan D&B bag and i remember my friend, whose a chiropractor, warning me to stop wearing it due to the weight.


----------



## swags

BgaHolic said:


> There's only one thing that concerns me. D&B always made great quality handbags, and it looks like they have even improved better than before except for one very important component. For me at least, and that is, weight! I just read a couple of reviews @ Nordstroms and while they didn't knock the quality or anything else, they said the bag was too heavy. I remember one of my first bags my mother bought me was a red and tan D&B bag and i remember my friend, whose a chiropractor, warning me to stop wearing it due to the weight.


 
I think with the durable leather bags you will find weight an issue, especially with the larger bags since we load them up. I do have to say the 1975 signature, which isn't leather, is the lightest tote I have. I believe its coated canvas.


----------



## TXGirlie

On the plus side, you will have awesome biceps? haha


----------



## louislover260

^^ lol!


----------



## kimalee

BgaHolic said:


> There's only one thing that concerns me.  D&B always made great quality handbags, and it looks like they have even improved better than before except for one very important component. For me at least, and that is, weight!  I just read a couple of reviews @ Nordstroms and while they didn't knock the quality or anything else, they said the bag was too heavy.  I remember one of my first bags my mother bought me was a red and tan D&B bag and i remember my friend, whose a chiropractor, warning me to stop wearing it due to the weight.



I found this to be true of the Portofino leather.  It is extremely smooshy and thick and yummy, but it is quite heavy, too.  Unfortunately, I've decided against the Portofino crossbody I was looking at because of this issue.  But there are quite a few different leathers that aren't nearly as heavy


----------



## blah956

TXGirlie said:


> *Yup I was referring to the Galleria. I haven't been to it yet, but it should be open by now.*
> 
> 
> 
> That's about how far away the DB _outlet_ is for me! Probably more like 4-5 hours instead. I've never been to it yet!



the first week they were open (before xmas), they had really great deals on handbags that was completely separate from their 12 days of xmas promo.


----------



## BgaHolic

I will say this.  The older a woman gets the wiser she becomes.  That said, a brand name does not appeal to me since they don't all deliver quality.  There is a reason D&B has stayed in business for so many years.  I started out getting a D&B bag, as one of my first bags, and am now going to check the new line out.  I just hope, as I've said before, that they have improved on the weight!  From the looks of the photos, they certaintly haven't skimped on quality!


----------



## Compass Rose

BgaHolic said:


> I will say this. The older a woman gets the wiser she becomes. That said, a brand name does not appeal to me since they don't all deliver quality. There is a reason D&B has stayed in business for so many years. I started out getting a D&B bag, as one of my first bags, and am now going to check the new line out. I just hope, as I've said before, that they have improved on the weight! From the looks of the photos, they certaintly haven't skimped on quality!


 What she said!!!!!


----------



## Scooch

I too am a Dooney & Bourke Fan. I have 3 now, recently received the Collins bag in Cobalt for Christmas and love it.  I have decided to take a break from Coach. Bad experience with purchasing a bag full price only to find out that it sold for much less 3 weeks later. The Collins bag was 50% off at Macys and I don't feel like I was ripped off. The quality is great and the coated cotton material is awesome for the winters here in NJ!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I love the nylon tote I bought - so much better than the longchamps ones everyone else is using for class.  I can put my netbook, some papers and a textbook in this baby.  It has a deep zipper pocket as well as three compartments.  I take it everywhere with me for traveling as well!  Best thing is that it's waterpoof! It has a long strap I can wear on my shoulder and two handles that I can use to tote it around on my arm. Worst thing is that there is no way to completely close the top (see pic) so my things might/will fall out!


----------



## louislover260

Why is my bag sold out?!  

Is something wrong with the website?  Nearly ALL the Alto bags and colors are not in stock?


----------



## kimalee

^really?  they were just the other day...maybe they're updating the website?


----------



## louislover260

kimalee said:


> ^really? they were just the other day...maybe they're updating the website?


 
I hope so!  The only Alto bag to have any in stock is the Janine I want.  They have black, forest, and red.... the other colors excluding Mushroom have never been in stock.  I'm hoping I didn't miss out on the Mushroom completely.


----------



## louislover260

Someone give me good news


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ I would call them directly about it. Maybe even call one of the stores?


----------



## louislover260

^^ Could I still use a trade-in credit calling the store?


----------



## TXGirlie

No idea... but if the item is htf you might have to get it wherever you can.


----------



## BigPurseSue

louislover260 said:


> Someone give me good news


 
If you call Dooney.com they'll track down the bag you want. They can tell you if it's on re-order, and if there's a waiting list. They'll tell you the date they'll have it in again if it is indeed out of stock. Also, they do tend to take things off their web site but it remains in their inventory. Don't know why they do this. I've ordered several bags this way that went "out of stock" on the web site. One bit of advice: if they have a waiting list for the bag you want do get on it. Often bags come in long before their expected date and they sell out to all the back orders from retailers before they appear on the web site again. Good luck! Tell us how it goes.


----------



## lindylee

louislover260 said:


> Why is my bag sold out?!
> 
> Is something wrong with the website? Nearly ALL the Alto bags and colors are not in stock?


 

I put myself on the wl for the Alto zip zip satchel in mushroom.  I'll probably call and find out what the deal is...


----------



## sandc

Grace123 said:


> I just got this yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 1292811
> 
> 
> I'd have to really search to find a higher quality bag.


 
I have been seriously considering this bag.  How does the leather feel?


----------



## lindylee

Just wanted to let you all know I just called D&B to find out what the scoop on the Alto's was. The bags that are showing not available will be coming out in mid March. I went ahead and put in an advance order for the Alto Zip Zip satchel in Mushroom. They don't charge you until they ship and send an email to you to confirm you still want it before shipping. They did confirm that this line and the Amato are all made in Italy. I am so excited. I was thinking about the LV Alma in Epi but this is 1/4 the price and looks awesome!!


----------



## kimalee

I'm seriously tempted to order the Kelli bag...just can't decide between Cognac and Slate.  The Slate isn't pictured on the website, but I called and asked and they said it is a dark grey, which sounds lovely.  But I loooove the Cognac 

edit: I just ordered the Cognac...will post a pic when it gets here.


----------



## Scooch

I can't wait to see everyone's reveals!


----------



## Grace123

sandc said:


> I have been seriously considering this bag.  How does the leather feel?



It's soft and pretty pliable, but still has some structure to it. I've not changed bags since I got it and I ALWAYS change my bag out everyday. But I have no desire to do so, and I can't tell you how many compliments I've gotten on it.

I think there's another ostrich Dooney in my future.


----------



## someday681

Has anyone seen the Portifino zip zip satchel in person? I'm wondering how smooshy/slouchy it is? I've been looking for something similar to Tods d bag bauletto, but less expensive. Thanks!


----------



## TXGirlie

I've been using my portofino bag, but not for very long. It's starting to get shaped but you're going to have to use it a lot. Mine has only been carried for a week, so it's not too slouchy yet.


----------



## kimalee

Here are pics of my current little Dooney 'collection':

Small E/W Satchel in Chestnut Florentine Vachetta (my fave):






Black Dillen Satchel:





Teal Portofino Crossbody (shown with and without flash...the true color is somewhere between the 2...I'm not sure if I am keeping this one):


----------



## Grace123

kimalee said:


> Here are pics of my current little Dooney 'collection':
> 
> Small E/W Satchel in Chestnut Florentine Vachetta (my fave):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Dillen Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal Portofino Crossbody (shown with and without flash...the true color is somewhere between the 2...I'm not sure if I am keeping this one):




Love!! Been wanting the letter carrier (larger one) in the Florentine Leather forever!!


----------



## kimalee

Grace123 said:


> Love!! Been wanting the letter carrier (larger one) in the Florentine Leather forever!!



I love love love this leather!  The letter carrier is def. on my wishlist, too


----------



## someday681

TXGirlie said:


> I've been using my portofino bag, but not for very long. It's starting to get shaped but you're going to have to use it a lot. Mine has only been carried for a week, so it's not too slouchy yet.


 
Thanks! I may have to track one down to see it in person.



kimalee said:


> Here are pics of my current little Dooney 'collection':
> 
> Small E/W Satchel in Chestnut Florentine Vachetta (my fave):


 
Ooh, I like this one. Do you have any modelling pics?


----------



## louislover260

Love the Collection!


As for Alto, they are waiting on them to pass customs


----------



## kimalee

someday681 said:


> Ooh, I like this one. Do you have any modelling pics?



I'll try to post some tomorrow


----------



## TXGirlie

Here is a pic of the gray portofino. It's not broken in yet, so I hang it on the doorknob to help shape it.


----------



## asianjade

Beautiful.... love it.


----------



## someday681

The Portofino leather looks so nice TXGirlie!


----------



## Grace123

TXGirlie said:


> Here is a pic of the gray portofino. It's not broken in yet, so I hang it on the doorknob to help shape it.



Just gorgeous. how's the inside? Plenty of pockets?


----------



## kimalee

Gorgeous!

The Portofino is such wonderful leather.  Sadly, I ended up returning the crossbody I bought as it was just too big for me, but I hope to get a smaller shoulder bag in this leather someday.


----------



## TXGirlie

Grace123 said:


> Just gorgeous. how's the inside? Plenty of pockets?


 
Yes, their standard lining plus phone,2 slot, and a zip pocket.  This one is the large E/W, and it doesn't seem that big really.


----------



## TXGirlie

kimalee said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> The Portofino is such wonderful leather. Sadly, I ended up returning the crossbody I bought as it was just too big for me, but I hope to get a smaller shoulder bag in this leather someday.


 
aww that's too bad. Maybe the small or medium size might work in another style? I see these shoulder bag styles here:

SM. http://www.zappos.com/dooney-bourke-portofino-small-north-south-sac-teal

Med.  http://www.zappos.com/dooney-bourke-portofino-medium-north-south-sac-teal


----------



## swags

TXGirlie said:


> Here is a pic of the gray portofino. It's not broken in yet, so I hang it on the doorknob to help shape it.


 
Gorgeous bag! I really like the gray.


----------



## babidius

I just got a D&B black patent barrel satchel, so cute!


----------



## louislover260

So on Monday it will be two weeks since I sent in my bag for the trade-in program... how long does it normally take to get a credit back?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

So has anyone been to an outlet in the last week to verify the 1/2 off sale and stock for the sale?  

Is it worth the trip or is it picked over?


----------



## Kansashalo

Hi ladies,

Like others, the last time I checked out D&B, the majority of their bags were bright, candy colored items made for teens (yeah, this was about 15 years ago).  So now since I've been in this thread, I'll have to check them out again!  I just looked at a bag called "Alto" and OMG! 




TXGirlie said:


> Here is a pic of the gray portofino. It's not broken in yet, so I hang it on the doorknob to help shape it.



 I LOVE this!  and it zips?!?!?!


----------



## kimalee

louislover260 said:


> So on Monday it will be two weeks since I sent in my bag for the *trade-in program*... how long does it normally take to get a credit back?



What is this???


----------



## TXGirlie

kimalee said:


> What is this???


 
I think he is talking about the repair/replacement program:

*The Dooney & Bourke Repair/Replacement Program
Repairs:* After the initial year covered by our guarantee, we will gladly repair any Dooney & Bourke bag or accessory that has become damaged or worn. Repair costs vary, depending on the condition of the item, but will not exceed half of the current retail price for that particular style. Once we receive an item for repair, we will inspect the item, advise you of repair costs (via mail, allow 1-2 weeks) and request your approval before any repair work takes place. If your bag or accessory is beyond repair or if repair costs exceed half of the current retail price you will be eligible for a replacement.

*Replacements:* If an item is beyond repair, or if the repair costs exceed half of the current retail price, you have the option of having it replaced. You will be offered credit for half the current retail price of that item to apply toward a replacement item of equal or greater value. We will try to accommodate all replacement requests to your full satisfaction, however, it is not our policy to replace an item from a specific collection with another item from one of the following collections/styles: watches, coats, sweaters, scarves, hats, gloves and shoes, Internet specials and the new IT collection. Please note: The original item will not be returned to you. Once you have authorized a replacement, this item will be destroyed.

*Processing:* To repair or replace an item please return it to our factory with your name, address, and phone number (day and evening) via insured mail or UPS. Be sure to include a description of the repair / replacement needed. Allow 1-2 weeks for a written response and 4-6 weeks time for your requested repair and / or replacement.

Dooney & Bourke, Inc.
Att: Return Department
1 Regent Street
E. Norwalk, CT 06855


----------



## tophe

someday681 said:


> Has anyone seen the Portifino zip zip satchel in person? I'm wondering how smooshy/slouchy it is? I've been looking for something similar to Tods d bag bauletto, but less expensive. Thanks!


 
I bought one in Brown T-moro and promptly returned it. 

Its leather is beautiful but the bag is too heavy. Also, it was impossible to zip up this bag with one hand, even using 2 hands required effort due to its shape. Despite being a big bag it really couldn't hold alot. I'm holding out for the zip zip satchel in Alto leather when its back in stock. 

I really like dooney and bourke's leather products but they really need to work on their website.


----------



## forfun135

I am so happy to find out from this thread that Dooney & Bourke's bags have very good quality. They also provide repair or credit when it is necessary.

When I was looking around in Lord and Taylor this morning, I saw a bag called Classic Satchel. I really liked the bag and I bought it. The leather is very nice. The style is very simple, classic but elegant.


----------



## blah956

if your bag needs to be repaired or replaced, AND you have a D&B store near you, it can usually be replaced the same day!

i had a plastic D&B lunch bag that came apart on the seams. they evaluated it and it was deemed unrepairable the same day, and was offered a replacement credit towards a new plastic bag ^_^
this was done at northpark mall in dallas


----------



## lindylee

tophe said:


> I bought one in Brown T-moro and promptly returned it.
> 
> Its leather is beautiful but the bag is too heavy. Also, it was impossible to zip up this bag with one hand, even using 2 hands required effort due to its shape. Despite being a big bag it really couldn't hold alot. I'm holding out for the zip zip satchel in Alto leather when its back in stock.
> 
> I really like dooney and bourke's leather products but they really need to work on their website.


 
I'm also waiting for the alto zip zip in alto.  What color are you getting?  I ordered the mushroom.


----------



## louislover260

TXGirlie said:


> I think he is talking about the repair/replacement program:
> 
> *The Dooney & Bourke Repair/Replacement Program*
> *Repairs:* After the initial year covered by our guarantee, we will gladly repair any Dooney & Bourke bag or accessory that has become damaged or worn. Repair costs vary, depending on the condition of the item, but will not exceed half of the current retail price for that particular style. Once we receive an item for repair, we will inspect the item, advise you of repair costs (via mail, allow 1-2 weeks) and request your approval before any repair work takes place. If your bag or accessory is beyond repair or if repair costs exceed half of the current retail price you will be eligible for a replacement.
> 
> *Replacements:* If an item is beyond repair, or if the repair costs exceed half of the current retail price, you have the option of having it replaced. You will be offered credit for half the current retail price of that item to apply toward a replacement item of equal or greater value. We will try to accommodate all replacement requests to your full satisfaction, however, it is not our policy to replace an item from a specific collection with another item from one of the following collections/styles: watches, coats, sweaters, scarves, hats, gloves and shoes, Internet specials and the new IT collection. Please note: The original item will not be returned to you. Once you have authorized a replacement, this item will be destroyed.
> 
> *Processing:* To repair or replace an item please return it to our factory with your name, address, and phone number (day and evening) via insured mail or UPS. Be sure to include a description of the repair / replacement needed. Allow 1-2 weeks for a written response and 4-6 weeks time for your requested repair and / or replacement.
> 
> Dooney & Bourke, Inc.
> Att: Return Department
> 1 Regent Street
> E. Norwalk, CT 06855


 

You got it!


----------



## louislover260

I just ordered my new Alto bag!!! I'll do a reveal when it arrives in 8-12 weeks!


----------



## lindylee

louislover260 said:


> I just ordered my new Alto bag!!! I'll do a reveal when it arrives in 8-12 weeks!


 

What color did you order?


----------



## louislover260

Mushroom  They had Alto bags photo'ed on their facebook page, and the Mushroom looked like a nice sandy light brown.


----------



## swags

Accessory of the week on facebook, I love this tote! Lots of great colors to choose from too. 

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...dbname=AOW011711OT51+%28d210%29&section=50441


----------



## TXGirlie

That's cute!


----------



## louislover260

Very nice!


----------



## Odebdo

Louislover...can't wait to see your mushroom bag!  So can you order this online, or do you have to call in for the Alto bags not yet in??

Also...some new Dooney portofino bags are on sale at QVC...I just got my Medium East West Grommet Shopper in teal delivered yesterday..and I loaded her up and am carrying her today...I really love this leather!

Here she is with me at work!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Cute bag!!!


----------



## yangyang

I found their designs to be a little more childish than I'd like :/
But I haven't checked out their collection in about half a year..hopefully they'll surpries me!


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ They have a lot of classic leather designs now. Take a look at the current leather collections.


----------



## blah956

their "classic leather designs" don't compare to AWL (yes, i am a AWL snob) lol

although i do own a few non-AWL styles


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ AWL is....a leather tool? I'm drawhing a blank.


----------



## blah956

TXGirlie said:


> ^^ AWL is....a leather tool? I'm drawhing a blank.



 all weather leather. it is what the old school dooneys were made with. the leather name was all weather leather. 

it was VERY durable and just all around awesome!


----------



## thatcrazy8

I have several Dooney & Bourke bags and they're one of my favs.  I have leather and non-leather bags.





louislover260 said:


> I have been watching Dooney for a few years now and I really think that the recent design, materials, and quality is making a big come back! Lately we've been left with lots of strange (but fun) designs, but no outstanding classics. But the past few lines are great! The Portofino, Florentine Vachetta, Dillen and Dillen II the new Amato line and redesigned Alto bags are all fantastic.
> 
> I really think they are catching up to Coach, and who knows, if they keep it up they might surpass them soon.
> 
> Who else has noticed this?


----------



## yangyang

TXGirlie said:


> ^^ They have a lot of classic leather designs now. Take a look at the current leather collections.



I just did, and wowww I'm impressed! You're right! I'm eyeing the Medium Portofino now hehe


----------



## caxe

blah956 said:


> all weather leather. it is what the old school dooneys were made with. the leather name was all weather leather.
> 
> it was VERY durable and just all around awesome!



I only have two AWL bags, same style, different colors, from an earlier line, and they're AMAZING.  Wish I'd gotten more when I had the chance!


----------



## louislover260

Odebdo said:


> Louislover...can't wait to see your mushroom bag!  So can you order this online, or do you have to call in for the Alto bags not yet in??
> 
> Also...some new Dooney portofino bags are on sale at QVC...I just got my Medium East West Grommet Shopper in teal delivered yesterday..and I loaded her up and am carrying her today...I really love this leather!
> 
> Here she is with me at work!



That bag is a STUNNA!


----------



## Kansashalo

So since discovering this thread, I've been checking out some bags and I think I've found my next purchase...

Alto Large Shopper
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10588

Large Portofino
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49140


Darn you tPF'ers!  My wallet is mad at you all! lol


----------



## baglady925

both are nice^


----------



## louislover260

So Dooney no longer has a Hold on my funds for the Alto Janine... should I be worried?  Or is this normal?


----------



## DesignerElla

To me, they're only SOMEWHAT behind COACH. Coach to me shines above their pricepoint and is a major fav.

Dooney bags are good, too, though! Surpass COACH? No way.

@dusty paws, sadly I only own leather not meant to be soft, but I loved the leather on the "ostrich" bags when I touched them years ago. I just never really loved any of that line's shapes.

Re: Coach quality; I have bags from a year ago and upon only looking at bags so far this year, I think they improved a little. 1 yr ago the bags were still made to last, but a little plainer than before. I have taught myself A LOT about bag making, still in the beginnigns of doing it, so I was able to really understand what I was examining of what I bought. Things like edgings and straps were different. I can't get the one I'm really thinking of out now b/c I don't want to bother my sleeping honey. Seemed like a good way to trim the budget to me, because they didn't cut back in true quality (ie: I've heard of other designer's stitching suddenly coming undone with new bags this recession). This year I'm thinking about saving/splurging on a metallic studded bag that seems HIGHLY and awesomely (like wonderfully more than necessary) detailed.  Whereas last year, I thought they made things simpler so they could be finished quicker. Again, all in fine ways. (The price of this wish list one seems great to me, too, though - and note, I didn't even pick it up yet or examine it fully... just some thoughts.)


----------



## DesignerElla

louislover260 said:


> So Dooney no longer has a Hold on my funds for the Alto Janine... should I be worried?  Or is this normal?



Sometimes my new (bought Wamu) bank shows pendings fall away, then return completed.

Don't spend it! LOL. Good luck.


----------



## BigPurseSue

louislover260 said:


> So Dooney no longer has a Hold on my funds for the Alto Janine... should I be worried? Or is this normal?


 
It's normal. Either the hold has expired or Dooney is about to ship the bag and has cancelled the hold to put through the actual charge. I've been on wait lists for a couple of Dooney bags, one for months, and I've seen this happen. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## TXGirlie

CC charges time out after awhile if they aren't put thru. It should show up again when they are processing the order. It will be a hint that your bag is coming soon!


----------



## BagLady14

hellokatiegirl said:


> Dooney and Bourke have a nice line called Alto that is still made in Italy. My husband bought me a bag from this line last year and swears it is as well made as a Birkin! I think the bag is an incredible value for the price, plus the bag I got was on sale for about 40% off of the retail price so it was a real steal.
> 
> While I am not a huge fan of all Dooney and Bourke bags, I think they are great compared to Coach. Coach just isn't for me, as I find their bags to be more trendy than classic. I am also happy that Dooney and Bourke is still making at least some of their bags in Italy as opposed to Coach which is all made in China.


 
I've never heard of the Alto line.  All of the Dooney's at Macy's are from China.  Where do they sell them?  I just bought a vintage Dooney on the bay (usa made).  

All of my bags are LV except for a couple of Fendi's.  I used to love the AWL then both Coach and DB got trendy/cute made in China and I stopped buying them.


----------



## louislover260

BagLady14 said:


> I've never heard of the Alto line. All of the Dooney's at Macy's are from China. Where do they sell them? I just bought a vintage Dooney on the bay (usa made).
> 
> All of my bags are LV except for a couple of Fendi's. I used to love the AWL then both Coach and DB got trendy/cute made in China and I stopped buying them.


 
Macy's doesn't even carry 1/5 of Dooney's products, which is a shame!  The Alto, Amato, and I think Amazon lines are all from Italy.


----------



## DiorDeVille

The Alto line:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10095

The Amato line:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51163

The Amazon line (I MUST have that hobo!):
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=45955

The truly impressive leather selection at ridiculously amazing prices:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=29469


----------



## BagLady14

louislover260 - All we have in New Hampshire is Macy's.  Every single bag in the store is made in Asia, regardless of the brand.

PS - I love your green Epi.


----------



## louislover260

Thanks, I love your Palermo


----------



## kimalee

I stopped by my local outlet this weekend and they had TONS!  I picked up 2 Florentine Vachetta bags and an Alto wallet


----------



## lolitakat

I adore the Dillen Satchel in white. 

beso.com/dooney-bourke/satchels/dooney-bourke-dillen-satchel-handbags/2093972907/detail


----------



## cobalt71

i just "discovered" DB and truly amazed at their prices for nice quality leather. I don't think i will ever buy another Coach bag locally because where i live(HI), i just discovered that ALL of their bags are more expensive here than on the mainland(we are talking $100 or more)which is a total ripoff. i was all set to buy Coach bag until i realized that and i will buy DB(which is much nicer, anyway)


----------



## DiorDeVille

Their Florentine Vachetta stopped me in my tracks the first time I saw it ... unbelievable price point for that level of bag.


----------



## lindylee

louislover260 said:


> So Dooney no longer has a Hold on my funds for the Alto Janine... should I be worried? Or is this normal?


 
I ordered my bag a few days before you did and they also took the hold off of mine.  I'm not worried about it in the least.  I really don't want that hold on there for another 6 weeks anyway.  I think they just run the card to make sure it's good before they "pre-order" your bag.


----------



## lindylee

BagLady14 said:


> I've never heard of the Alto line. All of the Dooney's at Macy's are from China. Where do they sell them? I just bought a vintage Dooney on the bay (usa made).
> 
> All of my bags are LV except for a couple of Fendi's. I used to love the AWL then both Coach and DB got trendy/cute made in China and I stopped buying them.


 
The Alto's are made in Italy...


----------



## lindylee

louislover260 said:


> Macy's doesn't even carry 1/5 of Dooney's products, which is a shame! The Alto, Amato, and I think Amazon lines are all from Italy.


 
On the phone they told me the only line made in Italy was Alto.


----------



## kimalee

Has anybody gotten their Alto bags yet?
Why are almost all of them out of stock???  Grrr...


----------



## dwebb

I am a bag fanatic.  I have Bottegas, Guccis, LV's and etc.  I have a ton of Dooneys that I have bought last year.  I love the leather.  The quality is much better than Coach.  I haven't bought a coach bag in years because of the quality.  If people really had since, they know that Coach bags are made in China vs in the United States and you can definitely tell the difference.  Dooney and Bourke's leather is better than the leather they use on some of the Gucci bags and Chanels.  People get caught on a name and associate it with quality.  I have been wearing high-end bags like Coach since I was 14 and I am 38 years old and I know quality when I see it.  Besides, if you have style, it doesn't matter what labels you have on.. you can make a $5 bag look fly.


----------



## gratefull

yeah, I agree with you guys....
I always pass the DB boutique when I'm at the mall...
even if I'm not trying to shop there, it always catches my eye.

Stopped in to check out the purses, and thought they looked stylish and high quality.

Never owned one, maybe that will change    --  trying to be on a ban, haha....


----------



## charleston-mom

dwebb said:


> I am a bag fanatic. I have Bottegas, Guccis, LV's and etc. I have a ton of Dooneys that I have bought last year. I love the leather. The quality is much better than Coach. I haven't bought a coach bag in years because of the quality. If people really had since, they know that Coach bags are made in China vs in the United States and you can definitely tell the difference. Dooney and Bourke's leather is better than the leather they use on some of the Gucci bags and Chanels. People get caught on a name and associate it with quality. I have been wearing high-end bags like Coach since I was 14 and I am 38 years old and I know quality when I see it. Besides, if you have style, it doesn't matter what labels you have on.. you can make a $5 bag look fly.


 
Dooney & Bourke handbags are made in the U.S., but they are also manufactured in China, Italy and Mexico.  So if you are saying that bags made in China are lesser quality, better check your Dooney bags.  The majority of them are made in China and Mexico.


----------



## dwebb

Charleston Mom, 

I know that the Dooneys are made in China.  That is the point I was trying to make.  They are of good quality; however the Coach bags that are now made in China vs. the United States are of bag quality and a higher price tag.


----------



## lindylee

kimalee said:


> Has anybody gotten their Alto bags yet?
> Why are almost all of them out of stock??? Grrr...


 
I was told when I ordered mine that they wouldn't be available until mid-March.  You can call and pre-order.


----------



## kimalee

^Thanks!


----------



## towinky13

This is the page I stumbled upon while trying to find info on the D&B Amato Clara, Kelli, Ashton and Abigail.  Finally it appears that someone decided to come out of the "kiddie coma" design phase.  Maybe it was just me, but D&B went from classic to comic with some of their designs.  Not saying that a line designed for little girls or teens isn't a good thing, but even our teens have a sophisticated palatte that wasn't met with some of these handbags from the last several seasons.  

The Amato caught my eye and I was hooked.  I love the outlets, since you can find some rare pieces like the large travel satchels, what I call a grip, so I am going to call my fav and see if they have an Abigail in slate, one color I have never had in D&B.


----------



## towinky13

I forgot my real reason for posting about this page, I signed up for membership and I am in heaven.  I really can't express how wonderful it feels to be a part of this wonderful forum that touches on everything and best of all fashion.  It has inspired me to get back into the gym and start to lose the extra me I gained while having both knees replaced and other health problems kicking my butt.  I hope to meet many friends and gain insight into this new world.


----------



## towinky13

I have been a D&B fan for 5 years now and the fact that the product was made in USA really had me sold.  Since then, say around 2007/08 they began to out source their work, even though they supplied everything necessary to make the handbag, it was the principle.  I spoke to a rep and even emailed them to which I received the response with the above info.  I outright asked which, if any, bags were not made in "a third world country" and I was told that the Alto line is still made in Italy.  So that is what I have alined myself when purchasing from D&B and I hope that the Amato is also made in Italy.  They still use the red, white, and blue tags but the made in tag is sometimes an indigo shade and can't be easily read. I did return the bag that I started my whole investigation into the out sourcing.  Alto is a beautiful leather and I continue to buy only that line because D&B didn't drop their pricing even though they took jobs from the US and saved alot of $$.  D&B diehards deserve to get what we pay for.


----------



## kimalee

Just wanted to note that the Amato bag I bought (and returned) was indeed made in Italy.


----------



## BgaHolic

Hey towinky13 :welcome2::tpfrox:  I have yet to check out the new line of bags but I am going to once the weather warms up.


----------



## towinky13

BgaHolic said:


> Hey towinky13 :welcome2::tpfrox: I have yet to check out the new line of bags but I am going to once the weather warms up.


 
Thanks for the welcome, I am sooo thrilled to find this site, I have said it all day long, but this is crazy.  I will be torn between working and posting and getting all the latest news.  I am still overjoyed at finding this new home.


----------



## swags

Does anyone like the shiny it bags? I am considering the colette in white for summer. I have a colette in another line, 1975 signature. I know the it bags have been put down in the past or considered too young. 

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48841


----------



## blah956

anyone have recommendations on how to clean alto bags?


----------



## Grace123

kimalee said:


> Just wanted to note that the Amato bag I bought (and returned) was indeed made in Italy.


  Can I ask why you returned it? Just curious.


----------



## kimalee

Grace123 said:


> Can I ask why you returned it? Just curious.



Sure, it was a lot bigger than I as expecting...it almost looked like a piece of luggage IMO.  Plus, the color was a lot darker IRL than it was on the website (I ordered the Cognac...I was expecting a honey brown but it was more of a chocolate brown).


----------



## TXGirlie

Dooney All Weather Leather bags are on QVC now....


----------



## Robicslady

Agreed, OP- I was just thinking the same thing- back to the nice leathers and away from the cotton candy colors!


----------



## blah956

the dallas galleria store is really fancy schmancy compared to the northpark location!


----------



## towinky13

I glad you mentioned the too large size of the Amato since I love large bags, no smaller that 15" wide, and haven't had the opportunity to see one in person.  For the last 34 years I have carried a large bag, my first came from JL Hudson in 1983 and cost $125.00 a fortune for a Christmas gift for us then, but once you have kids it's the easiest way to go.


----------



## towinky13

I have always read that the dust cover is what you use to maintain an Alto as for spots and stains, I would go to the dooney site and read.


----------



## LVBagLady

Two weeks ago I ordered a 1975 Splash Small Handle Drawstring from the Dooney website.  I wanted the bag more for the style then the actual color (it was paint splotches all over a signature on white back ground).  When I got the bag and opened up the plastic bag it was in I almost fell over from the smell.  It was a glue smell that made me light headed and gave me a headache.  Two other people in the room could also smell it.  I left it in front of an open window all after noon (it was a freezing day), but the smell was still there.  I called Dooney customer service, was told to put dryer sheets in it.  Then it smelled like dryer sheets and glue.  Also, tried an odor obsorber, it smelled even worse after that.  Finally, sent it back and got a refund.  I may go to their outlet and check out the Alto items.  I want to see and smell the bag before I buy it from now on.


----------



## grietje

blah956 said:


> anyone have recommendations on how to clean alto bags?


 
The Alto leather is the same as the vachetta leather used on LV bags.  Cleaning Alto is tricky because without color anything put on the skin is going to darken the leather. With color, you are likely going to lift off some of the color when cleaning it and darken it when conditioning.

But this a good thing because vachetta is designed to warm and age over time.  Natural scuffs and surface scratches will warm and blend in.  And the leather will slowly develop a shine and patina over time.  There's nothing quite like a nicely worn in vachetta bag. 

I had a LV Alma in all vachetta leather and used saddle soap and then leather conditioner--but this was done to expedite the aging process and so I could control the patina.  (The first mark on vachetta is always painful). I've had two Dooney zip satchels--one in bright orange and one in avocado green. With both Dooney's, I let nature take its course and did not clean or condition the bags.

If there is an actual mark, a gentle leather cleaner followed by conditioning may help but you must be warned that you will probably need to clean and condition the entire bag to get the patina even.


----------



## lastnametea

What a great thread! Dooney is becoming good again. I found new bags from the alto line and wanted to know if anyone has seen these in person. There are more on the website but I like these two the most.

I'm quite impressed! What do you think about the new bags?


----------



## grietje

I just purchased the white Dillen II pocket satchel in white.  I feel so glamorous wearing it!


----------



## bag-princess

i have loved and bought dooney and bourke for years - since high school! this bag is stunning!!!!




http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...e=mbs&dbmed=email&dbname=2011-03-16_FVSatchel



(i am another one that can't figure out how to post photo's!  i see it in preview but when i post it then it is gone!!)


----------



## jroger1

If only I were a satchel girl - this is stunning the tan vacchetta looks amazing.


----------



## xruletarusax

I'm absolutely loving the "Medium Framed Compartment Bag"... I"m loving both the Amazon leather and Alto leather.

What are your ladies' experiences with either leather? Does it get soft and slouchy after some use? Is Amazon more low maintennance than Alto?

Thanks!!


----------



## misshcouture

Theyre alright.. unless they come out with something incredible I'd rather spend my money elsewhere ><


----------



## bag-princess

jroger1 said:


> If only I were a satchel girl - this is stunning the tan vacchetta looks amazing.




this bag makes me want to reach out and touch it and i am not a satchel girl either - but i would buy it!!! their vachetta is always soooooo nice!!


----------



## KatNW1

jroger1 said:


> If only I were a satchel girl - this is stunning the tan vacchetta looks amazing.



I'm becoming a satchel girl - that bag is gorgeous! Now I have to go check it out!


----------



## Antonia

bag-princess said:


> i have loved and bought dooney and bourke for years - since high school! this bag is stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...e=mbs&dbmed=email&dbname=2011-03-16_FVSatchel
> 
> 
> 
> (i am another one that can't figure out how to post photo's! i see it in preview but when i post it then it is gone!!)


 

*This is the only D&B that made me do this:  *
*I want it!!!*


----------



## poonski

jroger1 said:


> If only I were a satchel girl - this is stunning the tan vacchetta looks amazing.



This bag looks amazing! I had my eyes on it too.

But doesn't it remind you of the miumiu bow bag?


----------



## Antonia

poonski said:


> This bag looks amazing! I had my eyes on it too.
> 
> But doesn't it remind you of the *miumiu bow bag*?


 
*Yes, it does look almost identical but I like the price on this one much better!   I also think this is the type of leather that gets better with age.  I posted a thread in the LV forum yesterday about another DB bag that looks like it's made of Epi leather-it's in the Nordstrom catalog and on line.  Looks like DB is borrowing some styling cues from the big designers.  This happens all the time though with a lot of designers.  I love this bag regardless!*


----------



## Grace123

It reminds me of the Kooba Charlie bag in a way. That was an amazing piece too.

This bag WILL be mine.


----------



## donnaoh

jroger1 said:


> If only I were a satchel girl - this is stunning the tan vacchetta looks amazing.


I wish this leather had a hobo or shoulder bag version....i would pick it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## colk

jroger1 said:


> If only I were a satchel girl - this is stunning the tan vacchetta looks amazing.


 
I also love this style.  How's the leather?  Will it be easy to take care of?  btw, it's out of stock.

I also like this style too, but compared to the stachel, which leather is better?  anyone knows?
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=51166


----------



## blackpearl

donnaoh said:


> I wish this leather had a hobo or shoulder bag version....i would pick it up in a heartbeat!


 
That's what I am thinking, too. Why no hobo or shoulder bags in Vacchetta. The leather on Lucy hobo bag looks shiny, and I am not liking it. And the styling is not quite the same as on the satchel.


----------



## kimalee

I'm really loving the new satchel!

Even though it's out of stock, does anyone know if you can complete the order and it will put you on preorder?  Or do you have to call to do that?


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

kimalee said:


> I'm really loving the new satchel!
> 
> Even though it's out of stock, does anyone know if you can complete the order and it will put you on preorder?  Or do you have to call to do that?



You can place your order even it shows out of stock (just check out like you normally do). They will put you on the waiting list, and send out the bag right away once they become available.


----------



## kimalee

ilovepapayamilk said:


> You can place your order even it shows out of stock (just check out like you normally do). They will put you on the waiting list, and send out the bag right away once they become available.



Thanks!  Off to do that...


----------



## kimalee

I really love so many of their new bags...I wish there was a store/outlet closer to me so that I could check them out on a regular basis!  

(p.s. I also wish we had a DB subforum!)


----------



## lelliebunny

I loved the D&B all weather leather bags that I carried back in the early 1990.   Haven't had one in years though.


----------



## bag-princess

kimalee said:


> (p.s. I also wish we had a DB subforum!)






so do i!  there used to be one years ago - it was one of the reasons i joined - but for some reason they removed it. i've always wondered if they did not think this brand was designer - $$$$ - enough for the site.


----------



## blah956

bag-princess said:


> so do i!  there used to be one years ago - it was one of the reasons i joined - but for some reason they removed it. i've always wondered if they did not think this brand was designer - $$$$ - enough for the site.



lol no. from what mods have said, it wasn't popular enough meaning no one posted enough in there to keep it.


----------



## bag-princess

blah956 said:


> lol no. from what mods have said, it wasn't popular enough meaning no one posted enough in there to keep it.




thank you for FINALLY clearing that up for me!! i always wondered about that because if there is a coach forum surely dooney could have one,too.  the prices aren't all that different in comparison.


----------



## cdlampley

I own two Dooney bags and love them. One LG Erica and a Betty. If I wasn't so in love with my Rebecca Minkoff MAM I would be carrying one of those or buying a new Dooney.


----------



## eta

i have that dillen satchel in the red/orange color for the spring/summer.  i love it!.  i got lucky at dooney in white plains and got it new for 99.99

while i do love my LV's I adore my dooneys.  There is almost nothing as good as that leather!  Oh, i guess it's good that I'm a redhead.....


----------



## Nodame

After lurking around on TPF for a few weeks I got inspired to buy something a bit better than my bunch of throw around bags. I decided to go for Dooney & Bourke since the quality seemed quite good. I live in Australia and there is no store which carries the brand so I bought my bag off Ebay. It is a medium sized east-west shopper in navy plaid. The seller advertised it with the default image from the Dooney site and labelled it as the "2011 model". But i was sad to find when I received it today that it was the previous years (the tartan print is straight and not in a cross pattern). I also notice that the material is extremely smelly. I don't think it's a fake bag or anything since it has the registration papers inside and the inside tag says "made in the U.S.A" but I am still a bit disappointed  I am certain the seller doesn't accept returns. Not sure what I should do :wondering


----------



## Mininana

I would file that as a SNAD (significantly not as advertised)

If the bag is not the same DESIGN u were hoping for there is no excuse for the seller to not accept your return.


hth


----------



## Nodame

Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120701346398&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

This is what I ended up with: http://www.stylefind.com/Dooney-Bourke/-/2-ZAPP-77111361423/Plaid-Medium-East-West-Shopper-Navy-Tan

Maybe I'm making a big deal out of nothing but my entire bedroom is filled with the scent of the bag (even with my window open). It's not something I expected since none of my $20 bags even had any smell. Is coated cotton/canvas meant to smell like plastic?

The seller states "no returns" so I am not sure what options I have. I have sent a message and am awaiting a reply. 

Mininana: I have not seen a SNAD. Is that something ebay has? I purchased with paypal via credit card. Thanks for trying to help 

Once again, I'm sorry if I'm making a fuss over something that seems not very significant (especially compared to what you girls buy) but it's my venture out into 'better bags'...and I am extremely annoyed it's turned out this way.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Nodame said:


> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120701346398&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> This is what I ended up with: http://www.stylefind.com/Dooney-Bourke/-/2-ZAPP-77111361423/Plaid-Medium-East-West-Shopper-Navy-Tan
> 
> Maybe I'm making a big deal out of nothing but my entire bedroom is filled with the scent of the bag (even with my window open). It's not something I expected since none of my $20 bags even had any smell. Is coated cotton/canvas meant to smell like plastic?
> 
> The seller states "no returns" so I am not sure what options I have. I have sent a message and am awaiting a reply.
> 
> Mininana: I have not seen a SNAD. Is that something ebay has? I purchased with paypal via credit card. Thanks for trying to help
> 
> Once again, I'm sorry if I'm making a fuss over something that seems not very significant (especially compared to what you girls buy) but it's my venture out into 'better bags'...and I am extremely annoyed it's turned out this way.


 

You might want to post this situation in the Ebay section for advice from the expert Ebayers on here. You definitely have options.


----------



## BerryWriter

Nodame said:


> After lurking around on TPF for a few weeks I got inspired to buy something a bit better than my bunch of throw around bags. I decided to go for Dooney & Bourke since the quality seemed quite good. I live in Australia and there is no store which carries the brand so I bought my bag off Ebay. It is a medium sized east-west shopper in navy plaid. The seller advertised it with the default image from the Dooney site and labelled it as the "2011 model". But i was sad to find when I received it today that it was the previous years (the tartan print is straight and not in a cross pattern). I also notice that the material is extremely smelly. I don't think it's a fake bag or anything since it has the registration papers inside and the inside tag says "made in the U.S.A" but I am still a bit disappointed  I am certain the seller doesn't accept returns. Not sure what I should do :wondering



You should probably ask a mod to move this to the Ebay section. Lots of great folks there who can help you.


----------



## Nodame

Thanks ladies  Verdict is yet to be out. The seller is fairly nice and agreed for return but yet to hear about shipping costs as it cost 50usd to get it to me..(and assume another 50usd to get it back).


----------



## BigPurseSue

Nodame said:


> Thanks ladies  Verdict is yet to be out. The seller is fairly nice and agreed for return but yet to hear about shipping costs as it cost 50usd to get it to me..(and assume another 50usd to get it back).


 
The seller should really refund your shipping costs both ways since the bag she sold you is not the same one that was pictured in her ebay listing. In fact, if you file a Not-as-Described complaint with Paypal I believe they'll agree with you that shipping both ways should be refunded--although don't quote me on that. As others have said, you should post this in the Ebay forum where you'll get the best advice. Good luck! I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## BigPurseSue

By the way, *Nodame,* the bag you want is now on special at Dooney.com:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50594
It is a lovely bag and I hope you eventually get one in pristine condition.


----------



## Nodame

Thank you BigPurseSue  I haven't made a new topic there as you girls have already given me such useful advice. The shipping to and fro issues are hassles for both seller and buyer. I'm just upset that I didn't QUITE get what I thought I would and lost 25% in the process (could've bought the same thing from another seller else at 60USD less). I see it is for sale on the Dooney site too now (thanks to BigPurseSue).  I will attempt to resolve with seller. If they can refund me some of my loss I think I can live with it. Thanks to you I also realise Dooney ships to Australia (if I had known I would've ordered direct). Thanks for all the help ladies  Much appreciated. This is only my 8th post and I admit this place is terrible for creating lemmings! (makes me want everything).


----------



## towinky13

I will celebrate my 12 year anniversary as an ebay member this month.  I have seen alot of changes.  It was an honor system with no real means of making wrongs righted by buyers or sellers.  So I will tell you that not only will ebay handle your problem if you will follow their procedures and file a complaint, but I believe paypal also has a policy if you used them to pay for an item.  If the seller is a fraud, do not hesistate to go after them and document everything from emails to phone calls, if the seller has listed correct information, and all of your receipts received after your purchase.  Never deal with someone who won't accept refunds or have so many rules and guidelines on what they will accept and not accept.  A true ebay seller has no problem standing by what they sell.  Watch the country you are dealing with, there are times where a seller is impossible to reach due to where they live and that's part of their scam.  Ebay will halt the sellers activity while investigating them if you have a legitimate complaint. Some sellers are so slick though they will start up under a different person or entity.  I am sorry you are disappointed, I lost almost $400.00 on an Epi Alma out of Canada about 4 years ago.  Ran across my paperwork trying to get my money back.  Never did, because I couldn't get info in Canada on the seller.  I wish you luck in getting justice..hang in there.


----------



## Nodame

Thank you Towinky  I have been lucky. My seller is willing to accept a return (despite 'no returns accepted' being advertised). They are willing to give me a refund. I am not sure if they will refund postage back to the US but at the very least they will accept return which I am quite relieved about. I have posted the item back today so hopefully this will turn out okay in the end. The seller has a very good reputation and I am very pleased with their professionalism and communication.


----------



## OMG3kids

I just purchased my first D&B.  Dillen II satchel in black.  I got in on Macy's pre sale so I can't pick it up til 4/27, but I am excited! I wasn't thrilled with DB during the whole coated canvas Scotty dog phase, but now I think they are getting attractive again! 
And that Venus collection is so pretty!!!  

They do have great sales on their website, and Zappos has them if you are looking for exemplary customer service! I will never buy anything from ebay. I sell there, but buying there is way too scary!!


----------



## Pursestan

Hmmmm. I'm happy that I saw this thread. I'm on a business trip/vacation and noticed a D&b outlet. They aren't usually my thing but I might check it out. Thanks.


----------



## OMG3kids

They're very cute again!  Enjoy the outlet!!


----------



## kittykat08

I absolutely love dooney and bourke, it's the basics of what I own for handbags. I just recently found a large hobo at TJ Maxx and i use it for school now, and i'm definitely excited for a new line to look at  since i'm in college dooney is really all i can afford for now


----------



## BerryWriter

I just ordered this from QVC.  It will be my second Dooney. Purple is my favorite color and I've been looking for the perfect purple bag! 







This is my first Dooney. It's vintage and I love it. The leather is wonderful!


----------



## indiaink

Congrats, Berry - I didn't know Dooney did colors like this, now I'm sunk - .



BerryWriter said:


> I just ordered this from QVC. It will be my second Dooney. Purple is my favorite color and I've been looking for the perfect purple bag!


----------



## OMG3kids

The Venus barrel satchel in black almost had me. I'm loving the new stuff!!

Indiaink, you are hosed!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Ooh has anyone seen the Clara in person?  I keep drooling over that one!


----------



## OMG3kids

jxwilliams said:


> Ooh has anyone seen the Clara in person?  I keep drooling over that one!



The leather one? Or the domed fabric satchel?  Love em both!!  Don't think i have ever seen one, though...


----------



## lilobubbletea

My mom has a DB classic and I love it. I think they went through an awkward phase but their things are simple and under-stated. =) Great for casual every day bags where you need to carry a lot of things too!


----------



## indiaink

If my plans follow through, I am taking a driving trip to my nearest Dooney & Bourke Outlet, about six hours away.  It will be my last fling in the handbag world before I settle down and behave.  A road trip to Aurora, IL.  I don't mind leaving my husband behind, either.  LOL.



OMG3kids said:


> .... Indiaink, you are hosed!!!


----------



## gabz

Drool... going to the bay w mil soon may have to look for some if their gorge new bags


----------



## OMG3kids

Outlet?!?! I'm jealous. I need to find one in CA.


----------



## indiaink

Dooney & Bourke Outlet Locations:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=45994


----------



## OMG3kids

Yeah, I saw that.  They're all 9 hours away.  And gas is $4.15/gallon here.  I may as well order from the monthly specials on the website.  Oh well!  Maybe next time we hit Disneyland I'll "coerce" The Man into taking me.


----------



## jxwilliams

Ooh Cabazon?  I'm scheduled to attend a conference this fall nearby...I'm so going there!!  I went to the outlet in Vegas last year and it was very nice with great prices!!


----------



## pandorabox

caxe said:


> LOL.  I don't think you'll get a lot of positive replies to this question, because D&B is treated like the redhead stepchild around tPF.  That having been said, _I do have quite a few of the bags_, and I've never kept that a secret; namely the big totes, because they're sturdy and can take lots of "abuse" (and because they're handy when I travel and take everything with me but the kitchen sink).  There have been lines that I really liked, too--like Shiny Leather.  I haven't looked at their site lately, maybe I should check it out and treat myself to a few.



The Shiney Leather are really cute.. Very cute prints. Worth checking out.. My BF gave me a D&B wristlet and it was my 1st taste... my DH bought me a Coach wristlet and then I just got a Coach bag.. I love the D&B style..


----------



## pandorabox

linhhhuynh said:


> why does everyone around tPF dislike D&B? i never got that.
> anyways, i do like D&B more than Coach. i wouldn't mind being gifted with one of their nylon ones with the leather trim. i wouldn't BUY one myself, but i would like to have one!



I love D&B and I want more!


----------



## bag-princess

> Originally Posted by caxe
> LOL. I don't think you'll get a lot of positive replies to this question, because D&B is treated like the redhead stepchild around tPF.





this is so true and i have never understood why!  it is a very good designer label. just because it is not ultra $$$$$ doesn't mean it is not worthy. if some don't like it then they should not care if others do.


----------



## Scooch

bag-princess said:


> this is so true and i have never understood why!  it is a very good designer label. just because it is not ultra $$$$$ doesn't mean it is not worthy. if some don't like it then they should not care if others do.


 

I don't understand it either! I have loved Coach for years but lately they have had some serious quality issues. I have a few Dooneys that I have had for about 3-4 years and they look as good as the day I got them!


----------



## OMG3kids

My Dooney has, at least for the week I've had it, stood up to my son spilling pink lemonade on it, falling onto the floor of my car when I had to jam the brakes on, and my friend _shoving_ it forcefully down between her legs and the door of my car when I asked her to "please hold my new purse."  
It's the Dillen II satchel, in black, and so far not a mark on her!!  Still so soft and smells brand new.     I got the bag at a large discount (Macy's friends & family plus opened a Macy's card and got 20% more off) but still, right around $150 is more than I like to spend on bags.  I'm so glad it's durable and of high quality!! 
I have my eye on a Louis Vuitton but that's for later--when the kids are done spilling sticky liquids on my stuff!!


----------



## Marie Lee

indiaink said:


> If my plans follow through, I am taking a driving trip to my nearest Dooney & Bourke Outlet, about six hours away. It will be my last fling in the handbag world before I settle down and behave. A road trip to Aurora, IL. I don't mind leaving my husband behind, either. LOL.


 OMG the Aurora DB outlet is where I go, 5 hours round trip.  Right across from DB is Kate Spade, and Michael Kors and Coach are in same area of mall, drooling thinking of it.  I am going  soon, July, or sooner if I can swing it.  Yippee!


----------



## OMG3kids

MAN!!  Aurora didn't have an outlet, or we simply never went there, when I was a kid.  (Grew up in Belleville, IL)
Nearest DB outlet to me now is about 9 hours away, one way!  With gas prices in CA...  Oh, well!!  Probably saving me from myself, having them that far away.


----------



## pandorabox

charleston-mom said:


> Dooney & Bourke handbags are made in the U.S., but they are also manufactured in China, Italy and Mexico.  So if you are saying that bags made in China are lesser quality, better check your Dooney bags.  The majority of them are made in China and Mexico.




FYI  - I was in Macy's and Lord &Taylor and saw some Dooney, for kicks I checked the tags. They had some wristlets that were Made in the USA and also one tote bag that was USA made. 

I called to ask them where they manufactured and I got the similar reply. They are made all over just like the above poster mentioned. 

There is also no way to tell if there are only certain lines made in the USA or not.


----------



## piperlu

I think they have changed many times over the years.  Hopefully, they're on to something now.  I have had many D & B bags over the years.  I believe some of the bags are made in Italy and have great leather.

I'm also willing to bet that there are many people on tPF that own D & B bags, but will not admit it (IMHO).  Not everyone on tPF can afford all premier designer bags.  They may only have one or just a few.  Maybe, the rest of their collection is D & B.


----------



## pandorabox

D&B is a great collection! I love their line.


----------



## blah956

probably assembled in the USA


----------



## pandorabox

OMG3kids said:


> My Dooney has, at least for the week I've had it, stood up to my son spilling pink lemonade on it, falling onto the floor of my car when I had to jam the brakes on, and my friend _shoving_ it forcefully down between her legs and the door of my car when I asked her to "please hold my new purse."
> It's the Dillen II satchel, in black, and so far not a mark on her!!  Still so soft and smells brand new.     I got the bag at a large discount (Macy's friends & family plus opened a Macy's card and got 20% more off) but still, right around $150 is more than I like to spend on bags.  I'm so glad it's durable and of high quality!!
> I have my eye on a Louis Vuitton but that's for later--when the kids are done spilling sticky liquids on my stuff!!



Do you find the Dooney's to be a tad on the heavy side with nothing in them? LOL


----------



## OMG3kids

I do, a little. At least the leather ones. But I don't mind. I like knowing the hardware and leather are good quality.


----------



## LVBagLady

Check out this Dooney. I ended up getting it in both the natural and the black. Love this bag.


----------



## LVBagLady

swags said:


> I recently was drawn back to dooney with the 1975 signature colette. I love that bag and receive a lot of compliments on it. Then I lucked out with a dillen priscilla at Macys for less than half price. I love the leather, love the quality.
> 
> I still like my coach bags but there are several outlets in my area and 2 boutiques and now I see EVERYONE carrying them. Several of my neighbors have them, every time I go out I usually spot coach bags, each party I've been to in the last year, a football game I attended.....I like that I don't see a saturation of Dooney in my area.


If you squint the D&B 1975 looks like LV.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

JMO...I have Coach and D&B bags but have stayed away from D&B bags for the last three years or so. I want them to create great bags but I wonder if they do focus groups with women of all ages??? It is either teeny-bop or (not to offend anyone) "old lady" bags with colors that remind me of orthopedic shoes. Their patterns have no rhyme or reason. Don't get me wrong, I want them to do well, but I haven't seen anything over the years that is worth buying. I like the look of some of the florentine bags, however after seeing them IRL and how easily the leather scratches, it was a big turn off. I am for sure a Coach girl all the way. Yes, a lot of women have the signature bags, but you will be amazed at the quality of leather from Coach. I will remain a Coach girl, but I am optimistically waiting on D&B to refocus their design efforts.


----------



## LVBagLady

I have two D&B Florentine satchels, one black, one natural. I've had scuffs on the natural but they don't last. I either rub them a little w/my finger and they go away or they just blend in. The black I've only had a few days, no scuffs, yet. I just purposely scratched it w/my fingernail. It left a mark but I rubbed my finger over it, now it's gone. The natural one is getting darker, also.
I like classic styles like the LV Speedy, Alma, Noe and some of D&B's bags are similar to those styles.


----------



## OMG3kids

I have Coach and Dooney.  I like different bags from both manufacturers.


----------



## Grace123

piperlu said:


> I think they have changed many times over the years.  Hopefully, they're on to something now.  I have had many D & B bags over the years.  I believe some of the bags are made in Italy and have great leather.
> 
> I'm also willing to bet that there are many people on tPF that own D & B bags, but will not admit it (IMHO).  Not everyone on tPF can afford all premier designer bags.  They may only have one or just a few.  Maybe, the rest of their collection is D & B.


----------



## bag-princess

piperlu said:


> I'm also willing to bet that there are many people on tPF that own D & B bags, but will not admit it (IMHO).






ITA with you about that and i have often thought the same thing. i have no problem saying i have a closet full of D&B along with several other "premier" designers. 
but my dooney's far outnumber those brands because they are more $$$$!


----------



## foxgal

I just got my first D&B and am very excited to see how it wears. I have several LV's but am really re-thinking the value of them. This D&B wallet seems like just as good quality (or even better) and was less than a used LV pochette!


----------



## eta

i am an LV girl but LOVE my leather Dooneys.  You cannot beat the price/value for the details.

Dooney puts the bigger high enders to shame, yet, we still buy the bigger names for reasons other than practicality. (why else would one spend 1000.00 on a non leather bag with leather trim that patinas with 1 small pocket?)yet, I too am guilty.

Most of my evening smaller bags (pouchettes, crossbody) are Dooney leather.

I see this in a lot of threads.  Please do not feel that Dooneys are any less of a bag than let's say Prada.  It's not.  The only thing less, is the price.  They are truly stunning bags and at 40 percent off at times, it cannot be beat.
Enjoy your bags no matter the brand.

Have a great weekend all
E


----------



## OMG3kids

^^ I agree!  I love my Dooneys and I don't care who knows it!!  LOL


----------



## VydaVeda

I recently purchase the D & B all leather Large Kristen Tote in Red and ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!!!! So I took a ride to my Dooney Outlet this weekend in Vero Beach.....came home with another Large Kristen Tote in Sand!  LOVE this bag!!!!

I have not purchased a Dooney in about 7 years or so, however I do own 2 of the older all leather bags. I also LOVE the Alto collection. Not a fan of the D & B signature bags, but I do not like any designer that has the logo all over them.

Here is a picture of the Kristen in Red:








I haven't had the chance to use either one of them yet, however I am sure I will very SOON!!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I haven't owned dooney since the early 90s. I agree, they're looking more fashionable. As long as they keep it classy I may purchase one.


----------



## MarneeB

VydaVeda said:


> I recently purchase the D & B all leather Large Kristen Tote in Red and ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!!!! So I took a ride to my Dooney Outlet this weekend in Vero Beach.....came home with another Large Kristen Tote in Sand!  LOVE this bag!!!!
> 
> I have not purchased a Dooney in about 7 years or so, however I do own 2 of the older all leather bags. I also LOVE the Alto collection. Not a fan of the D & B signature bags, but I do not like any designer that has the logo all over them.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Kristen in Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had the chance to use either one of them yet, however I am sure I will very SOON!!!!


 

Beautiful bag! I've always loved Dooney leather!


----------



## bag-princess

my absolute favorite dooney leather color is the tmoro brown!!!!

it is the darkest richest chocolate color i have seen in a leather bag in a long time and as others have said they last forever!!  i wanted this color in one of their valerie bags but they sold out sooooo fast!  so i hit ebay of course but it took me months to find a valerie bag in that exact color but i finally did - and paid only $118 for it!!!  it retailed for $285 and it looked new and still had that fabulous new dooney leather smell!!


----------



## OMG3kids

I love the Dooney leather smell!!!


----------



## bag-princess

OMG3kids said:


> I love the Dooney leather smell!!!




so do i!!!!
my DH said he always knows when i have gotten a new dooney because he can smell it before he walks into our bedroom!!  thank goodness i am not one that has to hide her purchases because i would not get away with it with these bags!!


----------



## OMG3kids

^^ Same here.


----------



## ukamaka

yes .i love dooney  bags,They are very comfortable and chicky


----------



## Marie Lee

that red kristen looks great, love it, I am happy us DB lovers are taking the bags outta the closet so to speak, tee hee


----------



## VydaVeda

Here are the pics of the other Dooneys I own:

*Large Kristen Tote in Sand*






*Large Belt Buckle Duffel in Powder Blue*






*Tall Shopper in Sky*






I have had the 2 blue ones FOREVER! But they still look great!


----------



## OMG3kids

I'm glad you posted the picture of the sand colored bag.  I think that color looks so weird on their website, but in your picture it's really attractive.


----------



## VydaVeda

Thanks *OMG3kids*! I was not sure about it when I first saw it, but it has definitely grown on me & now I LOVE it. The color is so neutral & I love that I can wear it with literally EVERYTHING!


Never looked at the Sand color on D & B's site. I'm gonna go check it out.

Oh you are right about the color on their site.....I would never had purchased this color on line by looking @ those pics!


----------



## OMG3kids

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that color looks funky online. LOL!!


----------



## pandorabox

I went to Lord and Taylor over the weekend and some Dooney wristlets, I have one that is older and apparently very well made. I saw some new ones there and the GLUE that held the leather in place on the flap was coming off and not just one one, all the wristlets. I was disgusted. I have some Dooney and the ones I have are very well made. But sheesh.. sad to say, but the tag inside did say Made in the USA.  Now that I think about it, I probably should have brought them over to the SA and told them they were not looking so well. Wonder if I should give them a buzz anyway?


----------



## pandorabox

I went to Lord and Taylor over the weekend and some Dooney wristlets, I have one that is older and apparently very well made. I saw some new ones there and the GLUE that held the leather in place on the flap was coming off and not just one one, all the wristlets. I was disgusted. I have some Dooney and the ones I have are very well made. But sheesh.. sad to say, but the tag inside did say Made in the USA.  Now that I think about it, I probably should have brought them over to the SA and told them they were not looking so well. Wonder if I should give them a buzz anyway?


----------



## pandorabox

Sorry.. did not mean to post twice.


----------



## blah956

they probably wouldn't care


----------



## pandorabox

blah956 said:


> they probably wouldn't care


----------



## blah956

most employees at dept store just care about making a sale. they know/figure that the average customer who isn't a regular D&B customer won't pay attention to the same details that a D&B admirer would.


----------



## pandorabox

blah956 said:


> most employees at dept store just care about making a sale. they know/figure that the average customer who isn't a regular D&B customer won't pay attention to the same details that a D&B admirer would.



Ahhhh I get it. Makes perfect sense. Hmmm good point I did not think about that.


----------



## jroger1

Look at all the new Florentine coming out!  I love that drawstring bag and the toggle tote (probably medium).  Now we just need more color choices!

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...=mbs&dbmed=email&dbname=2011-06-03_Florentine


----------



## isabellam

I've got my eye on the Alto Zip Zip satchel.  Same shape as LV Alma, but in leather  AND it comes with a shoulder strap!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Marie Lee

I've never seen that belt buckle duffel before, I love it, I will have to see if any are around ebay or db outlet, great, did they come out a long time ago?


----------



## OMG3kids

Does anyone actually own any of the Alto items?  I'm liking some of them A LOT.


----------



## jxwilliams

I am liking them too!

I have been perusing the site, I have a trade-in credit and have to find a bag that is at least $465...please help!  I really want something in the florentine line but they are all under $375!


----------



## OMG3kids

Get something Alto.  Looks YUMMY!!  I am fond of that Zip Zip too.


----------



## jxwilliams

Yes, I like the zip zip!  In the cognac color....?  So ladylike!

The medium framed compartment..I am intrigued with this one!


----------



## VydaVeda

Marie Lee said:


> I've never seen that belt buckle duffel before, I love it, I will have to see if any are around ebay or db outlet, great, did they come out a long time ago?


 

*Marie Lee* .....Your best bet probably would be ebay/Bonanza for this bag. I don't know if you would be able to find it @ a DB outlet because I purchased it back in January 2007!


----------



## pandorabox

indiaink said:


> Congrats, Berry - I didn't know Dooney did colors like this, now I'm sunk - .



Do you happen to like the barrel shape?


----------



## Marie Lee

VydaVeda said:


> *Marie Lee* .....Your best bet probably would be ebay/Bonanza for this bag. I don't know if you would be able to find it @ a DB outlet because I purchased it back in January 2007!


 thanks for the info, I think you are right, the DB outlet I go to has things that are on the currant website, up to about 3 years old, like chiara's, lizard nikki's, plaids etc, and even the dr. satchel in the alto line, that is  on the site now  at 550, for 335,  you never know, but 2007 is pushing it, drat, love it tho


----------



## VydaVeda

Marie Lee said:


> thanks for the info, I think you are right, the DB outlet I go to has things that are on the currant website, up to about 3 years old, like chiara's, lizard nikki's, plaids etc, and even the dr. satchel in the alto line, that is on the site now at 550, for 335,  you never know, but 2007 is pushing it, drat, love it tho


 


Sorry *Marie Lee*  ..... I will definitely PM you if I ever come across one!


----------



## temo

Does anyone have any info (like what year and where they were made etc) on the "_Toiny Leather Collection"_? I'm awaiting delivery on this _Bonanza_ find, and can't wait to have it in my hands!


----------



## Kansashalo

So as much as I love to drool over an Hermes birkin bag, realistically I know that I will NEVER spend that amount of money on one. Ok yes, I could save for a few months and buy one, but in reality and in the spirit of making a responsible financial decision, that would be dumb for me to do. That money could go to better use such as my retirement, paying down student loans, or a beautiful diamond if nothing else! I make good money, but seriously in my head  unless Im *Oprah rich,* plunking thousands on a purse wont happen. Lol

So Ive discovered the next best thing  the Dooney & Burke Alto Tassel bag - what do you guys think? Is it a chic substitue? 








http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49980


----------



## TXGirlie

I like it!


----------



## seajewel

I like the Alto Tassel bag but I think there are bags out there that are more like the birkin, if that's what you're looking for. I love my Michael Kors hamilton bag in a sky blue, it slouches beautifully and looks good. There's also the Marco Tagliaferri, which is an even slouchier Birkin lookalike. but if you like the D&B go for it! i was really taken in by it when I first saw it too, especially because it comes in so many colors!


----------



## KayuuKathey

I like that bag its really beautiful.

And I agree, D&B is really good again. I put a lovely blue bag from d&B on layaway today. I had to.


----------



## sandc

Does anyone have the Dillen 2 satchel?  I really like this style a lot.  I am always drawn to it, but I have never really looked at it because I have been a snob about D&B.  The duck logo on the bag bums me out a little, but I really like the shape.  I am drawn to the white and the crimson one.

Anyone have this bag?  How has it held up?

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50019


----------



## Kansashalo

Thanks guys for your input!  I've also fallen for the Alto Medium Framed Compartment bag.  It remind me of the Kelly. lol

Seriously Dooney has really stepped their game up!






http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=52787


----------



## donnaoh

Kansashalo said:


> So as much as I love to drool over an Hermes birkin bag, realistically I know that I will NEVER spend that amount of money on one. Ok yes, I could save for a few months and buy one, but in reality and in the spirit of making a responsible financial decision, that would be dumb for me to do. That money could go to better use such as my retirement, paying down student loans, or a beautiful diamond if nothing else! I make good money, but seriously in my head  unless Im *Oprah rich,* plunking thousands on a purse wont happen. Lol
> 
> So Ive discovered the next best thing  the Dooney & Burke Alto Tassel bag - what do you guys think? Is it a chic substitue?
> 
> image.become.com/imageserver/s0/982507520-150-150-5-32/dooney-and-bourke-alto-tassel-bag-handbags.jpg
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49980


Very nice and stylish bag! I had my paws on the same style bag but in the Magenta Amazon leather...so pretty!


----------



## LVBagLady

sandc said:


> Does anyone have the Dillen 2 satchel?  I really like this style a lot.  I am always drawn to it, but I have never really looked at it because I have been a snob about D&B.  The duck logo on the bag bums me out a little, but I really like the shape.  I am drawn to the white and the crimson one.
> 
> Anyone have this bag?  How has it held up?
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50019


I have a Dillen II satchel. I love it and carried it until I got my Florentine Satchel. It still looks new.


----------



## pursegrl12

LVBagLady said:


> I have a Dillen II satchel. I love it and carried it until I got my Florentine Satchel. It still looks new.


 
omg!!! i want one in every color!!!! D&B has REALLY stepped it up!! i used to despise their bags but i love them now!!!


----------



## alissahall

I own 5 Dooneys and love each and every one. They don't get the recognition they deserve for the market price they hold, definitely!


----------



## LVBagLady

Dooney is at the top of the list with me. I love LV but due to circumstances I sold off my collection except my zippy organizer. I missed my LV especially my Damier Azure Berkerly. No other bag could fill the 'void' until I found the Florentine Satchel. And I was able to get both colors thanks to easy pay.


----------



## jxwilliams

^ I am sorry you had to sell off your bags but am so glad you have found a happy medium with Dooney! 

I just love the black florentine leather as well and am thinking about picking up a hobo!  Compared to premium designers, the prices on Dooney are so refreshing!


----------



## calipursegal

I am very excited about the Dillen II dome satchel! I agree that D&B gets pretty trashed by TPF'ers when I think they  have some very lovely and sophisticated leather bags.


----------



## sginter

louislover260 said:


> I have been watching Dooney for a few years now and I really think that the recent design, materials, and quality is making a big come back!  Lately we've been left with lots of strange (but fun) designs, but no outstanding classics.  But the past few lines are great!  The Portofino, Florentine Vachetta, Dillen and Dillen II the new Amato line and redesigned Alto bags are all fantastic.
> 
> I really think they are catching up to Coach, and who knows, if they keep it up they might surpass them soon.
> 
> Who else has noticed this?


I have to agree with you, my new bag, a D&B Portofino Medium Grommet Sac, could be my HG, and the quality is amazing. I am not gentle with my bags, and this thing can take it. They've been putting out some really classic designs, beautiful new leathers, and awesome quality lately. They're my fave brand anyway, but they're stepping up their game lately.


----------



## OMG3kids

^^ agree


----------



## cursedpurse

Dooney's quite popular here in the south. Both Macy's and Dillard's at the local mall had almost nothing but D&B.


----------



## donnaoh

jxwilliams said:


> ^ I am sorry you had to sell off your bags but am so glad you have found a happy medium with Dooney!
> 
> I just love the black florentine leather as well and am thinking about picking up a hobo!  Compared to premium designers, the prices on Dooney are so refreshing!


 I have the hobo and I am thinking of getting the Satchel...just need to decide on the small or mini...(am leaning towards the small in blackthat's what my gut tells me)


----------



## LVBagLady

Has anyone seen anyone else carrying the satchel?  I feel like I'm the only one in area w/a satchel. I bag watch and I see a ton of Vera Bradley and Coach. Today at the grocery store I saw a guy carrying an LV Tivoli.


----------



## OMG3kids

I've seen a few people carrying the bag. (I bag watch too. All the time!!) Mainly here I see Coach and LV. But am seeing more Dooney.


----------



## LVBagLady

I use to see a lot of LV, not so much now. I do see some Doonies, but Vera B and Coach is everywhere. Lot of fake Chanel, too.


----------



## donnaoh

I am a *Bag Watcher* too! In fact, my DH has become very good at bag identification!


----------



## LVBagLady

I trained my grandsons. They can id Lv's and Coach.


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> I trained my grandsons. They can id Lv's and Coach.


----------



## lux et veritas

I'm thinking about getting the Dillen II satchel this week, in preparation for a European vacation I'm going on in a few weeks.  I need a really sturdy but versatile handbag that will carry quite a bit.  

This would be my first D&B bag, so I'm not sure of the colors. For those of you who are familar with D&B's colors, I'm wondering if the 'Tomato' shade is more red (as I imagine Tomato would be), or more of an orange shade.  The reason I ask is because every website I see the Dillen II in Tomato, it looks more orange than red.

Hope someone can give me some insight.  Thanks!


----------



## DiorDeVille

Kansashalo said:


> So as much as I love to drool over an Hermes birkin bag, realistically I know that I will NEVER spend that amount of money on one. Ok yes, I could save for a few months and buy one, but in reality and in the spirit of making a responsible financial decision, that would be dumb for me to do. That money could go to better use such as my retirement, paying down student loans, or a beautiful diamond if nothing else! I make good money, but seriously in my head  unless Im *Oprah rich,* plunking thousands on a purse wont happen. Lol
> 
> So Ive discovered the next best thing  the Dooney & Burke Alto Tassel bag - what do you guys think? Is it a chic substitue?
> 
> image.become.com/imageserver/s0/982507520-150-150-5-32/dooney-and-bourke-alto-tassel-bag-handbags.jpg
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49980


 

I love this bag! Great work tote, too. 

I did think this one was more reminiscent of the Birkin, though: 
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...43&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=DEBLDEBL


----------



## DiorDeVille

jxwilliams said:


> Yes, I like the zip zip! In the cognac color....? So ladylike!
> 
> The medium framed compartment..I am intrigued with this one!


 
Oooooh, me too!!!!  The zip zip was the one bag that I picked up and ... I couldn't put it down.  I tried.  I did.  Then I went back and picked it up again.

It's a little heavy, but ... for that price?!  Unbelievable.


----------



## LVBagLady

DiorDeVille said:


> I love this bag! Great work tote, too.
> 
> I did think this one was more reminiscent of the Birkin, though:
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...43&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=DEBLDEBL


Oooh, nice! I turned to Dooney and Bourke after reading a post on here that their Alto bags were right up there w/Hermes in quality. I took a 2.5 hr ride to their outlet in mid winter. Came home w/a tear drop hobo that caught my eye the minute I saw it. I have a nice vintage Dooney my bil found in a storage bin. I cleaned it up. I will post a pic.


----------



## LVBagLady

Vintage Dooney found in storage bin.


----------



## bagshopr

^^ Lovely vintage Dooney!  I am so glad that the company is returning to its classic roots and growing away from the silly prints.


----------



## LVBagLady

bagshopr said:


> ^^ Lovely vintage Dooney!  I am so glad that the company is returning to its classic roots and growing away from the silly prints.


Me too.


----------



## OMG3kids

LVBagLady said:


> Vintage Dooney found in storage bin.



Cute!!


----------



## bag-princess

that is a gorgeous vintage bag!!!  and they were so HEAVY!!!!!  you could tell you had a $300 and up bag. i weighed mine once with everything in it and it was near 20 pounds!!!! LOL


----------



## LVBagLady

bag-princess said:


> that is a gorgeous vintage bag!!!  and they were so HEAVY!!!!!  you could tell you had a $300 and up bag. i weighed mine once with everything in it and it was near 20 pounds!!!! LOL


I used the vintage bag during a snow storm. Got slush on it, it wiped right off. Loved it.


----------



## DiorDeVille

LVBagLady said:


> I used the vintage bag during a snow storm. Got slush on it, it wiped right off. Loved it.


 
Exactly.  

I've started using them for anything that might involve rough handling or outdoor elements - instead of my more delicate or costly bags.  And the three I have still look like they were purchased yesterday. And NO LOGOS!!!!! Squee!!!! 

I'm a fan!


----------



## donnaoh

bagshopr said:


> ^^ Lovely vintage Dooney!  I am so glad that the company is returning to its classic roots and growing away from the silly prints.


OMG *bagshopr* your kitty in your avitar is so pretty and cute!!!


----------



## pandorabox

LVBagLady said:


> Vintage Dooney found in storage bin.



Ohhh that looks like an ALL Weather Leather! I sooo want one of those! Looks lovely.


----------



## bagshopr

donnaoh said:


> OMG *bagshopr* your kitty in your avitar is so pretty and cute!!!




Dinah and I thank you!!


----------



## jroger1

Dooney Dilema...

I bought a DB Ostrich-embossed satchel in Coral from Dillards locally.  It start fading right away mostly on the back of the bag, coral fades to really light near white.  This particular bag is now sold out, and while I really love the bag I don't want to end up past the 30-day return with something I'm unhappy with the quality.  I know DB has a guarantee, but I think I would only want this very bag which is not available.  Has anyone had problem with coral ostrich-print fading?


----------



## musicgirl

lux et veritas said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Dillen II satchel this week, in preparation for a European vacation I'm going on in a few weeks.  I need a really sturdy but versatile handbag that will carry quite a bit.
> 
> This would be my first D&B bag, so I'm not sure of the colors. For those of you who are familar with D&B's colors, I'm wondering if the 'Tomato' shade is more red (as I imagine Tomato would be), or more of an orange shade.  The reason I ask is because every website I see the Dillen II in Tomato, it looks more orange than red.
> 
> Hope someone can give me some insight.  Thanks!



The tomato is definitely more orange.


----------



## musicgirl

jroger1 said:


> Dooney Dilema...
> 
> I bought a DB Ostrich-embossed satchel in Coral from Dillards locally.  It start fading right away mostly on the back of the bag, coral fades to really light near white.  This particular bag is now sold out, and while I really love the bag I don't want to end up past the 30-day return with something I'm unhappy with the quality.  I know DB has a guarantee, but I think I would only want this very bag which is not available.  Has anyone had problem with coral ostrich-print fading?



I have several colors of the DB ostrich that was supposedly only done for Dillards and I don't carry them much but I've had some trouble with the color coming off the corners but it's pretty much only noticeable to me.  I have a lot of Dooneys and think they have fantastic leather but I have to admit the Dillard's ostrich is not as good as other DB leathers.


----------



## jroger1

musicgirl said:


> I have several colors of the DB ostrich that was supposedly only done for Dillards and I don't carry them much but I've had some trouble with the color coming off the corners but it's pretty much only noticeable to me. I have a lot of Dooneys and think they have fantastic leather but I have to admit the Dillard's ostrich is not as good as other DB leathers.


 
I found the coral listed on D&B website today after I posted this asking for help.  I just don't know whether to take a chance on another one, or just return to Dillard's for a refund.


----------



## lux et veritas

musicgirl said:


> The tomato is definitely more orange.



Thanks!


----------



## katieny

LVBagLady said:


> Vintage Dooney found in storage bin.


I just bought one like this off of ebay. I can't wait until it gets here. It is going to be a great early fall bag.


----------



## katieny

Kansashalo said:


> So as much as I love to drool over an Hermes birkin bag, realistically I know that I will NEVER spend that amount of money on one. Ok yes, I could save for a few months and buy one, but in reality and in the spirit of making a responsible financial decision, that would be dumb for me to do. That money could go to better use such as my retirement, paying down student loans, or a beautiful diamond if nothing else! I make good money, but seriously in my head  unless Im *Oprah rich,* plunking thousands on a purse wont happen. Lol
> 
> So Ive discovered the next best thing  the Dooney & Burke Alto Tassel bag - what do you guys think? Is it a chic substitue?
> 
> image.become.com/imageserver/s0/982507520-150-150-5-32/dooney-and-bourke-alto-tassel-bag-handbags.jpg
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=49980


So cute. I love it.


----------



## katieny

My DD bought a plaid satchel at Christmas last year. She get tons of compliments on it. I love Dooney right now and I am so glad they are having a comeback. Coach is still the big thing here, with MK right behind. It is fun to carry something not everybody is carrying. I also love pulling out my vintage all weathers. Some of them are so classic and timeless.


----------



## slyyls

I would love to have a Coach collection; but they are still a little out of my budget.   I think  a D&B will be my next purchase.


----------



## slip

Now I prefer DB over Coach. Though the design may seem bleh compared to Coach, I find the workmanship looks better. The simpler the bag, the more the workmanship shines.


----------



## Marie Lee

katieny said:


> I just bought one like this off of ebay. I can't wait until it gets here. It is going to be a great early fall bag.


 way to go, love that classic satchel and color combo, me jealous


----------



## LVBagLady

Here is a website that sells vintage Dooney. I use it for reference. It is www.horsekeeping.com. click on shopping, then Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## HildyLee

I used to want a D & B so badly, never could afford one, though. Now that I've discovered this site, I feel that one is in my future!


----------



## HildyLee

LVBagLady said:


> Here is a website that sells vintage Dooney. I use it for reference. It is http://www.horsekeeping.com. click on shopping, then Dooney & Bourke.


 
Thank you for the link. Very informative for a newbe like me.


----------



## HildyLee

slyyls said:


> I would love to have a Coach collection; but they are still a little out of my budget.   I think  a D&B will be my next purchase.


 
I know what you mean, Coach & Dooney & Bourke both seem pricey to me - BUT, as soon as I can educate myself about fakes, I'll be stalking ebay.


----------



## HildyLee

LVBagLady said:


> Vintage Dooney found in storage bin.


 
That is a lovely bag! Now why can't I find something like that in my storage bin?


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Sometimes QVC has easy pay on Dooneys and it allows you to break up the cost over a few months. For anyone afraid of using ebay, this may be an option for you and it allows you to get a brand spanking new bag too.


----------



## LVBagLady

HildyLee said:


> That is a lovely bag! Now why can't I find something like that in my storage bin?


My bil also found a Louis Vuitton Papillon (sp) when cleaning out a condo. It was like new.


----------



## tofuni

I used to haaaaaate Dooney but after peeking at this thread, I decided to look at their collections online and I actually like a few! I heard that their craftsmanship/leather is really good for the price they go for and I love bags that exemplify simplicity and minimalism while still being functional. Guess I'm going to be broke pretty soon! :giggles:


----------



## katieny

Marie Lee said:


> way to go, love that classic satchel and color combo, me jealous


I got the bag and it was a fake. The seller agreed to a refund so I have hunted around for another.


----------



## temo

katieny said:


> I got the bag and it was a fake. The seller agreed to a refund so I have hunted around for another.


 

Awe so sorry to hear that.  Keep us posted *katieny*.


----------



## LifeInProgress

slip said:


> Now I prefer DB over Coach. Though the design may seem bleh compared to Coach, I find the workmanship looks better. The simpler the bag, the more the workmanship shines.



Definitely! I'm so glad someone else feels that way! Dooney and Bourke leather and quality is amazing value. My Medium Pocket Sac cost ~$110, on sale. For that price at Coach you can get a tiny fabric wrislet. Its ridiculous!


----------



## temo

slip said:


> Now I prefer DB over Coach. Though the design may seem bleh compared to Coach, I find the workmanship looks better. The simpler the bag, the more the workmanship shines.


 
So true!  I've always thought that Coach was OK.  Recently, however I came back from a trip where I visited 2 Coach Stores.  In one, I was handed a certificate to save 30% on any purchase.  I thought _"who hoo!  let me find myself a treasure!"  _I walked around and around and around that store and couldn't find anything at all that I would have even wanted. Too many plastic zippers for me!  Couldn't even see a scarf that I would have worn.  Too bad what's happened to Coach!


----------



## jaxmoo

I won't ever buy Dooney again. I have a huge purse collection. I use each bag for about 1 week a year. I now have 2 coated cotton Dooney bags that have bubbles all over them and Dooney refuses to stand behind them. Those that think Dooney stands behind their bags, obviously haven't ever had a problem. The first bag was about 3 years old when I contacted Dooney cs. They had me mail it in, at my own expense. Of course they "couldn't fix" the bag and offered me a credit that was half the bags value. Which I could have accepted. Had then not required I spend that same amount as well. I had just bought a $300 bag. I didn't want to spend anything right now. So I had the now piece of trash, sent back to me. Now this summer, I pull out my Miami bag to not only find it full of bubbles, but also discolored. It was once black, it is now gray. My mother noticed immediately. So I am not just being nitpicky. I emailed Dooney and got the same generic response. I called Dooney and demanded a supervisor. basically the deal is if your bag was purchased more than 1 year ago, doesn't matter if you only used it one day, they do not stand behind it. They did not care they were losing a customer, they did not care they are selling defective bags. Therefore I say to you all don't buy Dooney, unless you plan to beat the heck out of it in the first year, and then you will feel you got your moneys worth. So disappointing!


----------



## LVBagLady

jaxmoo said:


> I won't ever buy Dooney again. I have a huge purse collection. I use each bag for about 1 week a year. I now have 2 coated cotton Dooney bags that have bubbles all over them and Dooney refuses to stand behind them. Those that think Dooney stands behind their bags, obviously haven't ever had a problem. The first bag was about 3 years old when I contacted Dooney cs. They had me mail it in, at my own expense. Of course they "couldn't fix" the bag and offered me a credit that was half the bags value. Which I could have accepted. Had then not required I spend that same amount as well. I had just bought a $300 bag. I didn't want to spend anything right now. So I had the now piece of trash, sent back to me. Now this summer, I pull out my Miami bag to not only find it full of bubbles, but also discolored. It was once black, it is now gray. My mother noticed immediately. So I am not just being nitpicky. I emailed Dooney and got the same generic response. I called Dooney and demanded a supervisor. basically the deal is if your bag was purchased more than 1 year ago, doesn't matter if you only used it one day, they do not stand behind it. They did not care they were losing a customer, they did not care they are selling defective bags. Therefore I say to you all don't buy Dooney, unless you plan to beat the heck out of it in the first year, and then you will feel you got your moneys worth. So disappointing!


My sister had the same problem w/the white It bags. Her's discolored. I. Am staying away from the coated cotton and just buying leather.


----------



## frenchiefan

I think their leather bags are great for the price point.  Well appointed interiors inside too!  I agree they went a little crazy there for awhile, but Coach has been doing that now too (although Coach seems to keep their "grown-up" line more at the forefront than Dooney did).

Dooney keeps their hardware very simple and I think that makes them appear less fashion forward at times, however the Florentine, Amazon and Alto collections are soooo nice - they'll never be "out of fashion" IMO.


----------



## LVBagLady

I got this made in the USA Dooney, today. I was back and forth as to whether I was going to get it or not but the fact that it was made in the USA was the deci


----------



## temo

LVBagLady said:


> I got this made in the USA Dooney, today. I was back and forth as to whether I was going to get it or not but the fact that it was made in the USA was the deci


Nice bag!  Congrats.


----------



## pandorabox

LVBagLady said:


> I got this made in the USA Dooney, today. I was back and forth as to whether I was going to get it or not but the fact that it was made in the USA was the deci



I saw the exact same one in the dePT store they DO have a few lines and a few items still made in the USA but they do not know which ones. While I was at the dept store I also saw a whole bunch of flaP wristlets and they were made in the USA. I was going to purchase one but ALL of them the button strap was glued on and not sewn on so it was literally falling apart. I was so disgusted.... I do love your bag though. It is very nice.


----------



## bag-princess

i have seen people on other bag forums discuss how they will not purchase any of the bags unless they said made in the USA. that is not the deciding factor to me - i want a fabulous bag that i believe is worth the price that they are charging for it. period.  that is what makes me want to spend my money on it.


----------



## LVBagLady

pandorabox said:


> I saw the exact same one in the dePT store they DO have a few lines and a few items still made in the USA but they do not know which ones. While I was at the dept store I also saw a whole bunch of flaP wristlets and they were made in the USA. I was going to purchase one but ALL of them the button strap was glued on and not sewn on so it was literally falling apart. I was so disgusted.... I do love your bag though. It is very nice.


I noticed glue on the inside stitching of mine. I bought it to use as a work tote and bang around bag when I go to my daughter's. She has 4 children (my grandchildren). One day she tossed one of my bags on a chair and it just missed landing in a glob of grape jelly.


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> I noticed glue on the inside stitching of mine. I bought it to use as a work tote and bang around bag when I go to my daughter's. She has 4 children (my grandchildren). One day she tossed one of my bags on a chair and it just missed landing in a glob of grape jelly.


Whew!


----------



## LVBagLady

donnaoh said:


> Whew!


My Florentine Satchel had just arrived 2 days before but I decided to carry an old D&B drawstring instead. I was so glad I did.


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> My Florentine Satchel had just arrived 2 days before but I decided to carry an old D&B drawstring instead. I was so glad I did.


OH! Double Whew!


----------



## jroger1

This is such a perfect true red color, gorgeous leather, and all-around beautifully constructed bag.  Only gripe it is of course a bit heavy and only one slip pocket inside.  I used to sort of turn up my nose at D&B sorry to say, but I'm so glad I got this bag.  Understand I just got it and have not even used it yet, but it seems to be very durable.  I will try to get some pics this is the stock photo.  I got the bag from Zappos for $185.  

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46122


----------



## missmoimoi

I never seriously considered Dooney & Bourke bags until 2 or 3 years ago when I saw a small Emma weiner bag on sale so I got it: super cute.

Suddenly, I've seen a few that I'd consider (ok, want): it started recently with the Dillen II satchel in chamois and now a whole bunch of leather bags from the Florentine collection has caught my eye...at least I get to see them irl and they look fantastic (natural or black but natural is my first pick).  The larger Florentine vachetta satchel is pretty heavy though.  I like the Florentine flap satchel, too!  Uh oh!


----------



## donnaoh

missmoimoi said:


> I never seriously considered Dooney & Bourke bags until 2 or 3 years ago when I saw a small Emma weiner bag on sale so I got it: super cute.
> 
> Suddenly, I've seen a few that I'd consider (ok, want): it started recently with the Dillen II satchel in chamois and now a whole bunch of leather bags from the Florentine collection has caught my eye...at least I get to see them irl and they look fantastic (natural or black but natural is my first pick).  The larger Florentine vachetta satchel is pretty heavy though.  I like the Florentine flap satchel, too!  Uh oh!


The DT Bay store has a few Florentine styles on display but you may already know that...in black and naturalOh but minus the Flap Satchel because I have her


----------



## missmoimoi

donnaoh said:


> The DT Bay store has a few Florentine styles on display but you may already know that...in black and naturalOh but minus the Flap Satchel because I have her



Maybe they have more stock because I just saw her again today!  I'm lovin' the larger satchel but yes, it IS heavy...hmmm?


----------



## chocolux

my mom was really into dooney back in the 90s... the style's changed a lot over the years.... i haven't found something I love yet... but maybe when they have more leather styles.


----------



## donnaoh

missmoimoi said:


> Maybe they have more stock because I just saw her again today!  I'm lovin' the larger satchel but yes, it IS heavy...hmmm?


Yes the large satchel is heavy, I am hoping to get the medium satchel. But I love my black flap satchel right now...


----------



## missmoimoi

chocolux said:


> my mom was really into dooney back in the 90s... the style's changed a lot over the years.... i haven't found something I love yet... but maybe when they have more leather styles.



Well, I'm suddenly struck by their Florentine collection...very luxe & timeless pieces without being boring...ok, that's my personal opinion, of course 
My problem is always wanting something in more than one colour - really duplicates & triples the cost, kwim?  Guess I will have to let the Dillen II satchel go...something has got to give.


----------



## TXGirlie

I wish Dooney would hurry up and add more colors. I want a mini satchel already!


----------



## donnaoh

TXGirlie said:


> I wish Dooney would hurry up and add more colors. I want a mini satchel already!


What colour are you going to get in the mini?


----------



## TXGirlie

donnaoh said:


> What colour are you going to get in the mini?


 
I don't know, but really don't want another red bag. All they seem to have is natural, white, black, and red.


----------



## donnaoh

TXGirlie said:


> I don't know, but really don't want another red bag. All they seem to have is natural, white, black, and red.


Oh and don't forget dark brown....I wish there was a burgundy...Dooney are you listening??


----------



## jroger1

I LOVE this bag, here's a pic of my new RED lovely D&B Fairfield Champsac.  It's thick and wonderul true red leather and the brown vachetta trim makes a such a nice leather-on-leather sound as you are scrunching it.  Hard to believe D&B has such quality for around $200.  



jroger1 said:


> This is such a perfect true red color, gorgeous leather, and all-around beautifully constructed bag. Only gripe it is of course a bit heavy and only one slip pocket inside. I used to sort of turn up my nose at D&B sorry to say, but I'm so glad I got this bag. Understand I just got it and have not even used it yet, but it seems to be very durable. I will try to get some pics this is the stock photo. I got the bag from Zappos for $185.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46122


----------



## slyyls

OMG I love your bag!    It's such a nice red!


----------



## jaj910

I think Dooney and Bourke has an amazing, quality line of leather bags.  I bought the Florentine satchel, and it is so beautiful!  I just got a tote in lambskin leather, and it's so soft and has details that I haven't seen in the most expensive bags.  For the price, their handbags have great quality and style.  Here's the tote I just bought:http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55003


----------



## donnaoh

jaj910 said:


> I think Dooney and Bourke has an amazing, quality line of leather bags.  I bought the Florentine satchel, and it is so beautiful!  I just got a tote in lambskin leather, and it's so soft and has details that I haven't seen in the most expensive bags.  For the price, their handbags have great quality and style.  Here's the tote I just bought:http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55003


Congrats! Need pics of your bag!


----------



## jaj910

donnaoh said:


> Congrats! Need pics of your bag!


 Thanks, donnaoh!  Unfortunately, I can't post a photo of the bag, but if you click onto the link, it's the one shown in that color (yellow and taupe bottom).  The yellow is not as bright IRL...it's softer, more muted.  I'm thinking of getting that bag in saddle/black combo.  The leather is unbelievably soft!


----------



## KayuuKathey

I agree. Dooney is getting amazingly good. I love the signature splash series 1972.


----------



## missmoimoi

I am really quite tempted to buy this bag soon (natural).  I really do think it's lovely and it's not *huge* so it's nice & lady like but still casual, too.  I would get $50 off, then another 20% off that.  

My biggest problem is that I don't feel so safe with a simple magnetic flap closure.  Do I break one of my rules and buy this anyway?  Other than this, the outside zip pocket is a nice practical touch.

I do own an awful lot of beautiful bags as it is...I still want another Dooney Florentine in T-moro (!) and my Wish List is long.

My GF said I really ought to rent out my bags since I have so many pretty ones.

Any comments on the florentine flap???


----------



## missmoimoi

Ok, at least I got a good deal (good for up here with ultra low stock).  I will keep the tag on the T-moro and not carry it just in case the full-on Florentine satchel arrives in this colour.  That will be the big test to see if I really want THAT one.  It's sort of nice having a smaller simpler version, too...not such an impressive *statement* bag if that makes any sense?  

The staff just put out the new Dooney stock & I'm so glad I went back for the flap satchel otherwise, I would not have seen my first florentine t-moro bag 

The t-moro looks so black in the first photo so I started putting her against dark backdrops to see if I could capture the colour better.  Don't have to tell you, I LOVE this dark black-ish brown leather but it's not black.  I am really appreciating this brand now and I'm really appreciating the fact that they have left their prices in Canada same as USA prices - thank you, Dooney!


----------



## donnaoh

missmoimoi said:


> View attachment 1487643
> 
> 
> View attachment 1487644
> 
> 
> View attachment 1487645
> 
> 
> View attachment 1487646
> 
> 
> View attachment 1487647
> 
> 
> Ok, at least I got a good deal (good for up here with ultra low stock).  I will keep the tag on the T-moro and not carry it just in case the full-on Florentine satchel arrives in this colour.  That will be the big test to see if I really want THAT one.  It's sort of nice having a smaller simpler version, too...not such an impressive *statement* bag if that makes any sense?
> 
> The staff just put out the new Dooney stock & I'm so glad I went back for the flap satchel otherwise, I would not have seen my first florentine t-moro bag
> 
> The t-moro looks so black in the first photo so I started putting her against dark backdrops to see if I could capture the colour better.  Don't have to tell you, I LOVE this dark black-ish brown leather but it's not black.  I am really appreciating this brand now and I'm really appreciating the fact that they have left their prices in Canada same as USA prices - thank you, Dooney!


Gorgeous t-moro! What other styles did they put out today? I have a 25% off coupon that is burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## paruparo

I've always steered cleat of dooney because all I saw were the ones with all the logos on it and I'm not a fan. This weekend though, in search of a mommy tote, I ended up at the dooney outlet here in town and found gorgeous bags! I ended up with a small Amazon shopper tote in Magenta ( croc embossed, made in Italy), a medium red Portofino east west grommet shopper, and 4 cork flap wristlets (yellow, red, grey, and black). I love the magenta Croc embossed (the smaller version of Divya's bag in the TV show Royal Pains, if anyone's a fan). And the leather of the Portofino is amazing! I am definitely impressed by the bags I got and for the price of less than one of my other bags....

I'm definitely a Dooney convert now! And I hear their CS is great too!


----------



## missmoimoi

paruparo said:


> I've always steered cleat of dooney because all I saw were the ones with all the logos on it and I'm not a fan. This weekend though, in search of a mommy tote, I ended up at the dooney outlet here in town and found gorgeous bags! I ended up with a small Amazon shopper tote in Magenta ( croc embossed, made in Italy), a medium red Portofino east west grommet shopper, and 4 cork flap wristlets (yellow, red, grey, and black). I love the magenta Croc embossed (the smaller version of Divya's bag in the TV show Royal Pains, if anyone's a fan). And the leather of the Portofino is amazing! I am definitely impressed by the bags I got and for the price of less than one of my other bags....
> 
> I'm definitely a Dooney convert now! And I hear their CS is great too!



Me too!  I never gave Dooney a 2nd thought...not until now anyway!  I wonder if they have new designers at the helm or something?  I am happy that their bags are truly reasonably priced.  Usually, anything I notice is $500+ everyone and their dog prices their bags so high now.


----------



## missmoimoi

donnaoh said:


> Gorgeous t-moro! What other styles did they put out today? I have a 25% off coupon that is burning a hole in my pocket!



Hi donnaoh!  They did not put out all that much but since I check so frequently, I noticed right away.  The t-moro florentine med hobo was the only new item from the florentine collection.  With the current promo & coupon expiring Sept 18, how could I resist?  I don't know if they receive new stock everyday or not.  I know I will go nuts if I see the florentine satchel in t-moro (large or small will do but I doubt I want the mini).  If it arrives after Sept 18...oh well...at least these are not $600 bags.

I did quite a lot of damage yesterday (1 Fossil, 1 Treesje, 2 Dooneys).


----------



## oopsididitagain

I don't buy Dooney because their outlet says absolutely no returns.  At least that's how it was last time I was there.


----------



## paruparo

oopsididitagain said:


> I don't buy Dooney because their outlet says absolutely no returns.  At least that's how it was last time I was there.




Its still no returns (exchanges only). I spent almost 3 hours there deciding whatnot wanted LOL. In the end I figured well, its still not breaking the bank and if I don't like orbit can always exchange or give it to my sister and cousin. But I am loving every single item I got so far and am now interested in some of the otherbdesigns I've seen on dooney.com. 

Its funny, all my other bags are very high end designer bags and now I'm looking at my collection and thinking, I want to sell a lot of them!


----------



## Radmom413

I used to be a Dooney girl, but found the bags very heavy.
I haven't gotten one in about 5 years.
Do any of you find them to be heavy?


----------



## oopsididitagain

paruparo said:


> Its still no returns (exchanges only). I spent almost 3 hours there deciding whatnot wanted LOL. In the end I figured well, its still not breaking the bank and if I don't like orbit can always exchange or give it to my sister and cousin. But I am loving every single item I got so far and am now interested in some of the otherbdesigns I've seen on dooney.com.
> 
> Its funny, all my other bags are very high end designer bags and now I'm looking at my collection and thinking, I want to sell a lot of them!


I bought a hot pink croc Dooney satchel and matching wallet once from Dooney outlet, my first purchase and when I got home I just didn't like it.  It felt stiff and hard on my shoulder.  The receipt said no returns under no circumstances so I had to ebay it and lost some money.  I thought, never again.  At least not for a long while, until the sting goes away.


----------



## vhdos

louislover260 said:


> I have been watching Dooney for a few years now and I really think that the recent design, materials, and quality is making a big come back!  Lately we've been left with lots of strange (but fun) designs, but no outstanding classics.  But the past few lines are great!  The Portofino, Florentine Vachetta, Dillen and Dillen II the new Amato line and redesigned Alto bags are all fantastic.
> 
> *I really think they are catching up to Coach, and who knows, if they keep it up they might surpass them soon.*
> 
> Who else has noticed this?



I guess I didn't realize that D&B was "beneath" Coach?  I have always felt that the two brands were pretty much equal.  Personally, I wouldn't carry either, although I do feel that their quality is good.


----------



## myhandbags

I absolutely love their newer bags, i got my first D & B in high school and have been a true fan since!


----------



## paruparo

paruparo said:


> I've always steered cleat of dooney because all I saw were the ones with all the logos on it and I'm not a fan. This weekend though, in search of a mommy tote, I ended up at the dooney outlet here in town and found gorgeous bags! I ended up with a small Amazon shopper tote in Magenta ( croc embossed, made in Italy), a medium red Portofino east west grommet shopper, and 4 cork flap wristlets (yellow, red, grey, and black). I love the magenta Croc embossed (the smaller version of Divya's bag in the TV show Royal Pains, if anyone's a fan). And the leather of the Portofino is amazing! I am definitely impressed by the bags I got and for the price of less than one of my other bags....
> 
> I'm definitely a Dooney convert now! And I hear their CS is great too!


 

S PF-er asked me for a pic of the magenta small Amazon shopper, and i do not know how to attach the pic in the private message (sorry...), so I am going to post it here:

Pic from my blog (more pics there of the bag too)


----------



## missmoimoi

thatcrazy8 said:


> I have several Dooney & Bourke bags and they're one of my favs.  I have leather and non-leather bags.





louislover260 said:


> Macy's doesn't even carry 1/5 of Dooney's products, which is a shame!  The Alto, Amato, and I think Amazon lines are all from Italy.



I'm very interested in finding Dooney Amato bags and then, Alto.  We have an extremely small selection here as it is - just a handful.  I think I'd have to order directly from Dooney but I really prefer to see & touch a bag first before buying sight un-seen.  (I have a small collection from Florentine family now).


----------



## lmgriffiths

I am a Dooney lover myself!  I used to buy the logo ones, but have grown out of those.  I do, however LOVE my leather and suede D&B's.  The Amazon collection is amazing!  I want to get one of the cross body bags in that style, but will wait until I can find it on sale for a good price at the outlet. 

Here are my favorites in my collection.  

Unfortunately, my photo does not do D&B any justice!  I have to work on my lighting and photography skills.


----------



## annie1

just got the new Ostrich satchel lovely bag I enjoy it more then Coach which you see all over the place and I have a D & B summer bag and use them as much as my MJ & MBMJ bags


----------



## paruparo

missmoimoi said:


> I'm very interested in finding Dooney Amato bags and then, Alto. We have an extremely small selection here as it is - just a handful. I think I'd have to order directly from Dooney but I really prefer to see & touch a bag first before buying sight un-seen. (I have a small collection from Florentine family now).


 
When i went to get my amazon shopper, there were a whole lot of bags form the amazon line at the San Marcos , TX outlet. in a lot of diff colors too. this was a week and a half ago..

They also had several from the Alto line


----------



## TwiggyStar

lmgriffiths said:


> I am a Dooney lover myself!  I used to buy the logo ones, but have grown out of those.  I do, however LOVE my leather and suede D&B's.  The Amazon collection is amazing!  I want to get one of the cross body bags in that style, but will wait until I can find it on sale for a good price at the outlet.
> 
> Here are my favorites in my collection.
> 
> Unfortunately, my photo does not do D&B any justice!  I have to work on my lighting and photography skills.



Love your collection! You have some great bags.  I was wondering what size the orange ostrich bag was, is it a small or medium? Thanks.


----------



## missmoimoi

paruparo said:


> When i went to get my amazon shopper, there were a whole lot of bags form the amazon line at the San Marcos , TX outlet. in a lot of diff colors too. this was a week and a half ago..
> 
> They also had several from the Alto line



Thanks for mentioning outlets.  I guess I should find one in WA?  In the meantime, there are no new bags from the Florentine collection.  The Bay downtown got a bunch of quilted bags.


----------



## GypsyWoman

I've never had a complaint re quality with the D&B's--just that they weight a ton. I do like to use them on business trips though--I can get my makeup in there and a water bottle plus all my usual purse stuff crammed in there too. I really like the fake alligator/croc treatments they are doing with the leather--they give a more upscale appearance to the bags but I'm not a fan of the D&B logo ones at all.


----------



## donnaoh

Here are the outlet locations for Dooney:
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=45994


----------



## lmgriffiths

TwiggyStar said:


> Love your collection! You have some great bags.  I was wondering what size the orange ostrich bag was, is it a small or medium? Thanks.


Thanks so much!  It is the small size - very roomy and can still fit quite a bit though. I will try to post some mod photos hopefully this evening so you can see.


----------



## chantal1922

I was browsing the D&B website and came across this video of bags being made in the D&B Connecticut factory. I thought it was a cute and nice video.


----------



## fortomorrow

It is always a good one for me, I really love Dooney's bags or something else. Kind of my feature...


----------



## FillerAve

My mother (a high-end Manhattan fashionista/polar opposite of me) was in town last weekend and say my D&B Small Satchel in Natural and was ooing and awing all over it. When I told her it was by D&B she was SO surprised.

I never really knew about D7B until recently, but I def get the impression that they weren't always known for the best of quality/design because of people's reactions when i tell them my satchel is by them.


----------



## missmoimoi

chantal1922 said:


> I was browsing the D&B website and came across this video of bags being made in the D&B Connecticut factory. I thought it was a cute and nice video.




Hey, thanks for the video!  I'd be THRILLED if one of my D&B florentine bags was made in the USA but they are all made in China...sigh...does this mean if I went shopping on the East coast, I could pick up a bag from the florentine collection that's made in the USA???  Amato collection would make me happy, too!!!!!


----------



## rubycat

A code for today only on the Dooney and bourke site. Vip25, for 25% off.


----------



## donnaoh

rubycat said:


> A code for today only on the Dooney and bourke site. Vip25, for 25% off.


thanks!


----------



## iluvkst

louislover260 said:


> I have been watching Dooney for a few years now and I really think that the recent design, materials, and quality is making a big come back!  Lately we've been left with lots of strange (but fun) designs, but no outstanding classics.  But the past few lines are great!  The Portofino, Florentine Vachetta, Dillen and Dillen II the new Amato line and redesigned Alto bags are all fantastic.
> 
> I really think they are catching up to Coach, and who knows, if they keep it up they might surpass them soon.
> 
> Who else has noticed this?


 
Ive noticed and am very excited to get on of those Florentine bags!


----------



## LunaLove

I see that they have a cute satchel in suede, my favorite design by them, I love the shape, and I have had an eye on suede but I am always weary...anyone have a take on suede?


----------



## louisvuitton72

The AWL (all weather leather) line was the best! Riviera models, great quality great prices! like Marino Orlandi, classic (but more expensive).


----------



## pandorabox

louisvuitton72 said:


> The AWL (all weather leather) line was the best! Riviera models, great quality great prices! like Marino Orlandi, classic (but more expensive).


----------



## izzydxb

Hi! Anybody knows how can I find Dooney promo codes?? dying to order the alto medium frame but is $545... OUCH


----------



## FillerAve

......I think I kind of need the Jones Bag in brown


----------



## missmoimoi

FillerAve said:


> ......I think I kind of need the Jones Bag in brown



As a big fan of the monochrome Florentine satchels, I can see why  ...nubuk is always lovely.  I've been liking the nylon barrel satchels for many months now (black/black & t-moro w/dark brown straps...then maybe a few colours to collect after those 2 basics)?  

Have you ever seen the Jones bag irl?  We have a very limited Dooney selection locally.


----------



## FillerAve

missmoimoi said:


> As a big fan of the monochrome Florentine satchels, I can see why  ...nubuk is always lovely.  I've been liking the nylon barrel satchels for many months now (black/black & t-moro w/dark brown straps...then maybe a few colours to collect after those 2 basics)?
> 
> Have you ever seen the Jones bag irl?  We have a very limited Dooney selection locally.



Sadly I have not  But it just looks so pretty on the website 

It is very similar in structure to my satchel though, which is my only major hesitation.


----------



## Jennifv

Has anyone seen the Alto zip zip large satchel IRL? I think I might really love this bag but would love to see some modeling pics.  Help.  I only own a couple Dooneys and I'm quite impressed by the quality.  I love the simplicity of this bag.


----------



## jroger1

I stumbled across the "Mauro Governa" section of the Dooney site today.  Wow, didn't know Dooney has a genuine crocodile bag made in Italy, prices seem to be comparable with other designers (on sale), gorgeous colors too.  The suede hobo is lined in suede too, but don't care for the way those side pockets protrude.  Something else to keep my eye on.


----------



## 19yearslater

I found a medium zipper pocket sac at TJ Maxx today. Medium brown shade. I was so excited, can't wait to use it.


----------



## midorichan

jroger1 said:


> I stumbled across the "Mauro Governa" section of the Dooney site today.  Wow, didn't know Dooney has a genuine crocodile bag made in Italy, prices seem to be comparable with other designers (on sale), gorgeous colors too.  The suede hobo is lined in suede too, but don't care for the way those side pockets protrude.  Something else to keep my eye on.



They do look nice. I also enjoyed zooming in on the shiny reflective rivet on the right side and spotting the photographer. Ha! My favorite reflections are on the Vintage Brown T-moro and the Matte Brown T-moro.


----------



## asianjade

Congrats!  It is a very classic bag. I love it.  My TJ Maxx has a white but too afraid of the light color. 



19yearslater said:


> I found a medium zipper pocket sac at TJ Maxx today. Medium brown shade. I was so excited, can't wait to use it.


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Yes, they are.  I'm a Chanel & LV girl, but I sometimes need in-between bags.  I've always loved D&B.  Specially their all leather bags&#8230;..  I always thought (in my humble opinion) that D&B was a step above Coach.  (I just don't care for coach at all&#8230 I own 2 large totes and a small leather,cashmere, & nylon bag.  They are classics & I wouldn't trade them for any thing. My 15 yr old adores D&B also&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## PrincessBailey

I do not like the plain bags. The bags with more detail are for me


----------



## tnguyen87

I actually saw a very pretty D&B messenger bag with colorful polka dots yesterday at Marshall's! I went home regretting not getting it.


----------



## ChrisZennNYC

louislover260 said:


> I have been watching Dooney for a few years now and I really think that the recent design, materials, and quality is making a big come back!  Lately we've been left with lots of strange (but fun) designs, but no outstanding classics.  But the past few lines are great!  The Portofino, Florentine Vachetta, Dillen and Dillen II the new Amato line and redesigned Alto bags are all fantastic.
> 
> I really think they are catching up to Coach, and who knows, if they keep it up they might surpass them soon.
> 
> Who else has noticed this?


I have noticed a push for the D&B bag.  My sis in Vegas just rece'd one for free as a patron at a local large casino--this is a GREAT way to promote the bag.


----------



## dooneybaby

I've always loved Dooney & Bourke. I've purchased 22 Dooney bags since 1990, and I've paid the full retail price for only one of them - my very first one. 
Most of them come from various Dooney outlets - in Pennsylvania, California, and Old San Juan Puerto Rico. 
Also check out the Specials of the Month on the Dooney & Bourke website.
And the TJ Maxx store near my home keeps an impressive supply of Dooney bags as well. I've even found marked down Dooneys at Nordstrom.

NEVER PAY FULL PRICE FOR A DOONEY!
(unless it's a new style that you absolutely have to have right now!!!)


----------



## bag-princess

ITA about not paying full price!  lawd knows i used to! i loved getting a new bag straight from them and opening up the box to find that new leather smell!  i have been buying D&B for years and i have a closet full of them. along with matching accessories. my friend introduced me to ebay a few years ago and that is were i get the majority of them now but i am always looking for a good deal. sometimes even the dooney website has some that i can't pass up.


----------



## Trisquit

Dooney.com had a great "12 Days of Christmas" sale this past December.  I got a couple of bags I had been lusting over for 50% off.  I hope this is an annual sale.


----------



## dooneybaby

OMG!!!
THIS FORUM IS NOT GOOD FOR MY HANDBAG ADDICTION!
(especially my Dooney & Bourke dependency)

YOU GUYS ARE ENABLERS!!!

(and I love it!!!!!:giggles::giggles


----------



## Jhan

I have a white wavy leather tote that I really love sharp looking and functional I ve recieved so many compliments on it and I don't have to baby it.


----------



## donnaoh

Jhan said:


> I have a white wavy leather tote that I really love sharp looking and functional I ve recieved so many compliments on it and I don't have to baby it.


OOOhhhh...any pics?


----------



## mimika

btw anyone ever won a Dooney from their monthly draw???? I tried so many trimes but never won anything


----------



## Marie Lee

I've probably posted in here before somewhere, but I was just on DB site, and think they are getting better and better.  I loved way too many bags, I guess I'll go to the outlet and let 1 pick me out.  That's another cool thing, the outlet has real old styles and new ones still on the web site.  Things under florentine, alto and amato lines really get me, and I love the new blue and olive shades.


----------



## LVoeShopping

I agree. I've picked up a Dooney & Bourke bag here and there over the years and always thought they were an exceptional value for the price! I just ordered the Spicy Satchel, I couldn't believe how adorable it was!


----------



## Katiesmama

I  love Dooneys.   I've got 6, but one (the first one I bought) is getting a little frayed in the corners, so I've retired it.   But I doubt I'll ever get rid of it.  After all, it was my first    I've got the signature canvas and some pebble leathers, and love them all.


----------



## jxwilliams

I just ordered the florentine domed buckle satchel in chestnut!!!  I am so excited!  I will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Surelyfunke

Does anyone know if those tassels on the side of the Florentine satchels can be removed?


----------



## Neptune

After seeing this post I decide to check out their site and I gotta say I'm loving some of their bags. I've never really been a fan of D&B but I'd definitely be interested in some of these new bags. 

I felt like they were trying to be Coach, too cutesy for me, but these new classic styles are nice.

I'm liking this a lot...
'Florentine' Vachetta Leather Satchel (not huge on tassels though...)


----------



## LVoeShopping

Neptune said:


> After seeing this post I decide to check out their site and I gotta say I'm loving some of their bags. I've never really been a fan of D&B but I'd definitely be interested in some of these new bags.
> 
> I felt like they were trying to be Coach, too cutesy for me, but these new classic styles are nice.
> 
> I'm liking this a lot...
> 'Florentine' Vachetta Leather Satchel (not huge on tassels though...)
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/9/_6593849.jpg


 
oh this one is gorgeous! I will have to look in to this


----------



## jewel.crazy

Neptune said:
			
		

> After seeing this post I decide to check out their site and I gotta say I'm loving some of their bags. I've never really been a fan of D&B but I'd definitely be interested in some of these new bags.
> 
> I felt like they were trying to be Coach, too cutesy for me, but these new classic styles are nice.
> 
> I'm liking this a lot...
> 'Florentine' Vachetta Leather Satchel (not huge on tassels though...)



oh gosh what a ripoff copy of the miu mou bow bag!! cute though


----------



## beggarbaby

Surelyfunke said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if those tassels on the side of the Florentine satchels can be removed?



Not without unwrapping one of the tassels. You can untie it but then the tassel is too big to pass through the space unless you cut some stitches and unroll the tassel. I actually did this. Do it only if resale isn't important! Though I assume a good leather repair person can reassemble it fairly easily.


----------



## Surelyfunke

beggarbaby said:


> Not without unwrapping one of the tassels. You can untie it but then the tassel is too big to pass through the space unless you cut some stitches and unroll the tassel. I actually did this. Do it only if resale isn't important! Though I assume a good leather repair person can reassemble it fairly easily.



That's great news, thanks! I live continents away from the nearest Dooney outlet, this is very helpful! Darn tassels.


----------



## Muslickz

Surelyfunke said:


> That's great news, thanks! I live continents away from the nearest Dooney outlet, this is very helpful! Darn tassels.


personally I think the tassels make the personality of the bag if you remove them it is no longer a Florentine satchel in my opinion.... but to each his own....

-M


----------



## Joannek1717

OMG, I just stumbled onto this thread.  I started out as a Coach girl, then moved to D&B, then back to Coach and now.....I'm in love with D&B again.  I have four at this time. My absolute favorite bag right now is my Florentine' Vachetta Leather Satchel in natural.  I have a hard time switching out of that bag!!


----------



## Cheetokisses

i agree I have seen their bag designs change. I own one D&B bag that I have had for 6 years or so and love it to death. However that being said i don't think that I will be purchasing that brand any time soon. But if I do I will let you know.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Grace123 said:


> This is one of my QVC bags, it was a Today's Special Value a little while ago and I tell you guys, it's truly amazing!! The quality is TDF as is the leather and it just looks SO HOT when you carry it!  It came with this amazing little kisslock coin purse that had slots and pockets inside. I wish I'd have bought one in every color!
> 
> View attachment 1294325


I have this one in bright apple green and I LOVE it! The leather is SO nice.  One of my best bags.


----------



## slowlikehoney

jroger1 said:


> If only I were a satchel girl - this is stunning the tan vacchetta looks amazing.


Ooooh! That is beautiful!


----------



## slowlikehoney

BerryWriter said:


> I just ordered this from QVC.  It will be my second Dooney. Purple is my favorite color and I've been looking for the perfect purple bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Dooney. It's vintage and I love it. The leather is wonderful!


This brings back memories. I wish they would re-release this style. I loved it!


----------



## Surelyfunke

Muslickz said:


> personally I think the tassels make the personality of the bag if you remove them it is no longer a Florentine satchel in my opinion.... but to each his own....
> 
> -M



I can definitely see that! I just personally don't like dangly things on my bags - I remove all bag charms etc that come with my bags.


----------



## JennyS315

I recently bought a black Dillen II satchel to use as a "work" bag. It's extremely high-quality for the price, and I simply love it! Now I'm considering buying one of the Florentine satchels, as well. Until recently I never had anything from Dooney (aside from a Disney wristlet that was just for fun) but after having seen some of their bags I'm very impressed at the quality for the price.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Neptune said:


> After seeing this post I decide to check out their site and I gotta say I'm loving some of their bags. I've never really been a fan of D&B but I'd definitely be interested in some of these new bags.
> 
> I felt like they were trying to be Coach, too cutesy for me, but these new classic styles are nice.
> 
> I'm liking this a lot...
> 'Florentine' Vachetta Leather Satchel (not huge on tassels though...)
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/9/_6593849.jpg



I have this in the small version and it is one, if not my favorite, handbags. It's like dark chocolate. It's comfortable as a tote, a shoulder bag and a crossbody. The larger versions can get heavy if you load them up.


----------



## joannaleilani

I have noticed this as well. Their Alto collection is one that I've been eyeing for about a year.


----------



## donnaoh

joannaleilani said:


> I have noticed this as well. Their Alto collection is one that I've been eyeing for about a year.


I like the Alto line too....especially the Small Stitched Pocket Tote in Saddle


----------



## Antonia

*Have you all seen the new satchel on Nordies?  It's gorgeous and it's made in ITALY!!  I shouldn't be looking at bags but I can't help it! *

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/dooney-bourke-wilson-shopper/3279840?origin=category&resultback=242


----------



## PsychoBagLady

^Wow, that is beautiful. Looks more like a travel bag than a shopper. I like it! I'm a sucker for a two-toned bag.


----------



## LVBagLady

Dooney is luring me away from LV.


----------



## donnaoh

Antonia said:


> *Have you all seen the new satchel on Nordies?  It's gorgeous and it's made in ITALY!!  I shouldn't be looking at bags but I can't help it! *
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/dooney-bourke-wilson-shopper/3279840?origin=category&resultback=242


Ooooohhh....I did not see this! Thanks for posting!! I will have to check this one out!


----------



## goldgirl

donnaoh said:


> Ooooohhh....I did not see this! Thanks for posting!! I will have to check this one out!


Nice bag... I can't afford a new one either.


----------



## goldgirl

I started with Dooney.. have always loved them.  I have always thought that I wanted to be a Coach girl.. but never got one.  Now I am happy that I never did.  Dooney has really come up in the world.  
I love the big hardware that they are not doing as much anymore.  But glad they are doing away with the little girl bags.


----------



## riechellem

I have a Dooney that is ~18 years old (welp, I am telling my age) and I have often compared the quality to the releases over the years.  I noticed a change but I agree that they are doing something different as of late.


----------



## LVBagLady

Got this tonight. I'm not big into logos but this bag jumped off the shelf into my arms and said I'm going home with you.


----------



## bagee

LVBagLady said:


> Got this tonight. I'm not big into logos but this bag jumped off the shelf into my arms and said I'm going home with you.


nice~


----------



## Kansashalo

LVBagLady said:


> Got this tonight. I'm not big into logos *but this bag jumped off the shelf into my arms and said I'm going home with you*.



I hate it when that happens   Love your bag!


----------



## donnaoh

LVBagLady said:


> Got this tonight. I'm not big into logos but this bag jumped off the shelf into my arms and said I'm going home with you.


Weird how that happens!...I love the stitching on the handles, Yummy!!....and the cute front pocket!

Congrats!


----------



## HildyLee

blah956 said:


> all weather leather. it is what the old school dooneys were made with. the leather name was all weather leather.
> 
> it was VERY durable and just all around awesome!


 
Speaking of AWL, are there any tips or instructions for reconditioning it? My bag looks dull & has a few scuffs & the British tan trim looks blotchy. I remember reading that some products can become stuck in the pebbled AWL, so I have never done anything to clean / condition this bag, except for wiping with a damp cloth. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen1149

I have always loved D&B!  Great quality, have never had a complaint about any I have purchased!


----------



## goldgirl

I own many Dooney's but have never really had to clean one yet... HildyLee as for your British Tan Leather.. I would talk to a "cobbler" before trying anything.. but I think that good old fashion saddlesoap would work.  
One time I got salami grease on one of my vechetta leather straps, after I got done hyperventilating I took it off the bag and washed it in warm water with a little comet on the grease spot.  I was thinking that if I ruined it.. I would just get another strap.  To my surprise it dried like nothing ever had happened.  
I don't think I would recommend doing this to your bag though.    Talk to a cobbler.


----------



## goldgirl

Here is one of my favorite Dooney's


----------



## disney16

Antonia said:


> *Have you all seen the new satchel on Nordies? It's gorgeous and it's made in ITALY!! I shouldn't be looking at bags but I can't help it! *
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/dooney-bourke-wilson-shopper/3279840?origin=category&resultback=242


 


OMG! I was just looking at this one yesterday. I want it in the yellow.


----------



## goldgirl

Nice Bag    Sometimes those bags.. they do everything but reach out and grab us.


----------



## LVBagLady

This one reached out and grabbed me Friday night.


----------



## Tomsmom

goldgirl said:


> Here is one of my favorite Dooney's



love this bag!!


----------



## Caro9ine

OMG! Check the other Dooney thread.. Pics of new bags.


----------



## goldgirl

Tomsmom said:


> love this bag!!



Thanks... I love it too.  When I first got it..it smelled like an expensive new car.


----------



## goldgirl

Caro9ine said:


> OMG! Check the other Dooney thread.. Pics of new bags.



What is the other Dooney Thread?


----------



## indiaink

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/d-and-b-spring-2012-collection-737383.html


----------



## Caro9ine

goldgirl said:
			
		

> What is the other Dooney Thread?



Dooney and Bourke 2012 Collection. Has pics


----------



## Tomsmom

goldgirl said:


> Thanks... I love it too.  When I first got it..it smelled like an expensive new car.



Lol!  Do you know the name of that bag?  You've got me thinking about it, Ack!


----------



## bag-princess

goldgirl said:


> Thanks... I love it too.  When I first got it..it smelled like an expensive new car.



all of dooney's leather bags smell like that straight out the box!  my DH said he knew when i had bought a new one because as soon as he walked in the house all he could smell was brand new leather!!  even if i was the type to hide what i purchase from my DH like some women do (never understood that!) i would not be able to get away with it with a D&B!


----------



## Aluthye

I've always liked Dooney, but I recently purchased one of their Disney bags for a trip to Disney World in December.  It was unlined, cheap feeling...and they didn't even include a dust bag for it.  I absolutely love my Florentine Satchel, but I'm really feeling down about Dooney right now.


----------



## LVBagLady

Aluthye said:


> I've always liked Dooney, but I recently purchased one of their Disney bags for a trip to Disney World in December.  It was unlined, cheap feeling...and they didn't even include a dust bag for it.  I absolutely love my Florentine Satchel, but I'm really feeling down about Dooney right now.


Is the Disney bag a light color bag? I bought a light color bag from them online and it came without a dust bag. I contacted CS about it and was told the dust bag wasn't included because my bag was a light color and could get color transfer from the it.  I don't care for their dustbags. I don't use them.


----------



## needleworker

LVBagLady said:


> This one reached out and grabbed me Friday night.


 This is just beautiful!! I know you'll enjoy this one.


----------



## Aluthye

LVBagLady said:


> Is the Disney bag a light color bag? I bought a light color bag from them online and it came without a dust bag. I contacted CS about it and was told the dust bag wasn't included because my bag was a light color and could get color transfer from the it.  I don't care for their dustbags. I don't use them.



No, it was black with different colors and sizes of Mickey.  I also got the "color transfer" answer!


----------



## LVBagLady

Aluthye said:


> No, it was black with different colors and sizes of Mickey.  I also got the "color transfer" answer!


I would think if there is color transfer issues with their dust bags, they would fix it. I won't use their dust bags to store my purses.


----------



## LVBagLady

needleworker said:


> This is just beautiful!! I know you'll enjoy this one.


Thx. I've been carrying it all week.


----------



## Marie Lee

Antonia said:


> *Have you all seen the new satchel on Nordies? It's gorgeous and it's made in ITALY!! I shouldn't be looking at bags but I can't help it! *
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/dooney-bourke-wilson-shopper/3279840?origin=category&resultback=242


 Why isn't this on DB website?. is it  exclusive for Nordstrom maybe?? Love it, never seen it before, other colors maybe? Although I love the bone and tan


----------



## enigma97

I am eyeing my first D&B in the 1975 signatore splash...does D&B do discounts like coach does?


----------



## 19yearslater

The new floral satchel is gorgeous! I'm only seeing it on Dillards right now, but swoon! I'd love one in black.


----------



## Aluthye

LVBagLady said:


> I would think if there is color transfer issues with their dust bags, they would fix it. I won't use their dust bags to store my purses.



I think it might just be the official answer for that particular question since we both got the same answer.  The bag was cheap.  The most expensive thing about it was probably the Disney licensing.  I just bought a pillow case and put it in the top of my closet.  I'll probably think twice about buying another Dooney in the future.


----------



## goldgirl

Tomsmom said:


> Lol!  Do you know the name of that bag?  You've got me thinking about it, Ack!



Its called the Zebra Juliette Hobo Bag.. mine has a kakhi color strap around it, but there are some with a dark brown strap.  
You will love this bag... it holds everything.. and gets a lot of attention.  People seem to want to touch it.  

This bag is hard to find.. but I know you can find one.  Good Luck and let me know what you think.


----------



## goldgirl

bag-princess said:


> all of dooney's leather bags smell like that straight out the box!  my DH said he knew when i had bought a new one because as soon as he walked in the house all he could smell was brand new leather!!  even if i was the type to hide what i purchase from my DH like some women do (never understood that!) i would not be able to get away with it with a D&B!



I can't get away with trying to hide a new bag either..  my luckily most of the time my DH is saying got a head and get it.  He likes to play the guilt card.  hahah


----------



## JadaStormy

Anyone been to the site recently?! Man, they are _really_ stepping things up with all these awesome elegant leather bags. I really like the "happy bag" because it comes in so many colors and doesn't have any logos. I definitely plan to get a pink one maybe even an orange one too!


----------



## knasarae

I just picked up a Dillen II satchel in sunflower for 25% off from the Elder Beerman community day sale. Perfect yellow for summer! 

Then I picked up the Tangerine from the Macy's fnf. Smh now I have to convince myself to return one. Lol


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm loving this  - Davis Tassel Shopper

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59163


The Medium Cinched Shopper is now on the list too!

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=58813


----------



## JadaStormy

knasarae said:


> I just picked up a Dillen II satchel in sunflower for 25% off from the Elder Beerman community day sale. Perfect yellow for summer!
> 
> Then I picked up the Tangerine from the Macy's fnf. Smh now I have to convince myself to return one. Lol


Oooh, I _really_ like the Dillen II satchel. It has that yummy leather smell. I saw a woman with the tangerine one, it was TDF. I say keep both! Yaay for enabling!


----------



## songofthesea

i just ordered the dillen II drawstring bag in tan...it'll arrive here mid-week...i posted earlier that since joining tpf my taste has gone higher (and higher and higher) in terms of what i spend...if you had told me 10 years ago that i'd buy a 1000K bag, i'd have laughed...now, i find ways to justify buying it...i have to get over myself and realize that buying what i love (whether 100 or 1000 dollars) is what i should be doing...i'm trying to do something new and say to myself "if this bag was in the prada, gucci or whatever "high end" designer dept would i love it...if the answer is yes, i'm beginning to realize that the label shouldn't matter...so, will let you know when the bag arrives and what it looks like irl and if i love it!


----------



## LVBagLady

songofthesea said:


> i just ordered the dillen II drawstring bag in tan...it'll arrive here mid-week...i posted earlier that since joining tpf my taste has gone higher (and higher and higher) in terms of what i spend...if you had told me 10 years ago that i'd buy a 1000K bag, i'd have laughed...now, i find ways to justify buying it...i have to get over myself and realize that buying what i love (whether 100 or 1000 dollars) is what i should be doing...i'm trying to do something new and say to myself "if this bag was in the prada, gucci or whatever "high end" designer dept would i love it...if the answer is yes, i'm beginning to realize that the label shouldn't matter...so, will let you know when the bag arrives and what it looks like irl and if i love it!


Please post pix. I love drawstring bags.


----------



## songofthesea

will do!


----------



## needleworker

Song of the Sea, I agree with you. I never bought designer bags but I get what I want now, within reason , of course. I don't buy designer for the name, but if I like the purse that much, I really will try to get it especially if I see one and can't get it out of my head even after I get home or have been away from the internet site where I saw it! Anyway, enjoy your new purse. I am genuinely excited for you!


----------



## indiaink

Make sure you start a separate thread for your new Dooney bag when you do your reveal - we've GOT to start making more threads about Dooney if it's ever going to get it's own sub-forum... 



songofthesea said:


> i just ordered the dillen II drawstring bag in tan...it'll arrive here mid-week...i posted earlier that since joining tpf my taste has gone higher (and higher and higher) in terms of what i spend...if you had told me 10 years ago that i'd buy a 1000K bag, i'd have laughed...now, i find ways to justify buying it...i have to get over myself and realize that buying what i love (whether 100 or 1000 dollars) is what i should be doing...i'm trying to do something new and say to myself "if this bag was in the prada, gucci or whatever "high end" designer dept would i love it...if the answer is yes, i'm beginning to realize that the label shouldn't matter...so, will let you know when the bag arrives and what it looks like irl and if i love it!


----------



## poopsie

Antonia said:


> *Have you all seen the new satchel on Nordies?  It's gorgeous and it's made in ITALY!!  I shouldn't be looking at bags but I can't help it! *
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/dooney-bourke-wilson-shopper/3279840?origin=category&resultback=242





Oh cripes !  How did I miss this one?


----------



## bag-princess

indiaink said:


> Make sure you start a separate thread for your new Dooney bag when you do your reveal - we've GOT to start making more threads about Dooney *if it's ever going to get it's own sub-forum*...





i think a snowball would be safe in hell before that happened!
and that is based on the replies i recieved not only here but from the forum owners when asked why they removed the dooney and bourke forum. which is the reason i signed up for this board many years ago.  at that time it was the only place that i could find to speak with others that loved this brand,too!


their AWL...........  those bags will outlast the pyramids!!!!


----------



## La Bella Posh

I agree! When I was a freshman in High School (2004) the little hobo bags were HUGE, and everyone had to have one with they're UGGs, I just wasn't into it, now that Dooney & Bourke has focus on designing bags that are a little more timeless and versatile I'm really into the trend. they are great bags that wont cost the usual $500 +. Theyre simple timeless and affordable, so when I buy two, I don't feel guilty 

http://amzn.to/Le4lbv


----------



## ladyglen

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> Oh cripes !  How did I miss this one?



Lord and Taylor has this style, I think it might come in two sizes as QVC had it on 
It is gorgeous bit I think it could get heavy, but beautifully made


----------



## indiaink

This is a good example - a new thread regarding Dooney & Bourke's all-weather leather - ask members to chime in about how well it wears, how easy it is to clean, that sort of thing.  It's all about the _number of threads_, not the amount of posts in one thread.  S.e.r.i.o.u.s.l.y



bag-princess said:


> i think a snowball would be safe in hell before that happened!and that is based on the replies i received not only here but from the forum owners when asked why they removed the dooney and bourke forum. which is the reason i signed up for this board many years ago.  at that time it was the only place that i could find to speak with others that loved this brand,too!
> 
> 
> *their AWL...........  those bags will outlast the pyramids!!!!*


----------



## songofthesea

indiaink, thanks so much for the suggestion...i will absolutely start a new thread when i get the bag, however, i have tried every way possible to download pictures and it never seems to work...i've tried photobucket...i don't know what the problem is and i am sure that there are people here who feel that i'm avoiding posting pics, and please know that i am not!!! i just keep getting "invalid file" no matter what i do...UGH.


----------



## poopsie

Try saving the photo to your computer in My Photos or My Documents and uploading from there. I am not very computer proficient, but that works for me when PB won't


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hello, Count me in the club I am a DOONEY fan too!  I have several bags in leather.  The quality is excellent, great styles in leather and fabric.  

I used to be a Coach girl like many others but due to the outlet factory in my town they are too common now for me.  I am buying Michael Kors and Donney they both have great prices and great quality.  I usaully wait to find them on sale or at a discount store.


----------



## songofthesea

thanks, poopsie...have tried it before and will try again...FRUSTRATING!!!!
and count me in for a sub-forum!


----------



## abbie001

I have been wanting the Florentine satchel , also loving the Happy Bag !


----------



## poopsie

QVC is offering 5 value pays on everything today only including Dooneys


----------



## bagshopr

Thanks for sharing the QVC EZ pay info.  I just ordered a Florentine shoulder bag in Fuschia, I can not wait to get it.


----------



## poopsie

WooHoo!


----------



## LVBagLady

The Florentine Leather Tab Collar satchel is on now!


----------



## missmoimoi

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60145

Hey!  I think this is nice...that classic doctor / bowling bag type satchel.  Has anyone seen it irl yet?


----------



## staciesg26

missmoimoi said:
			
		

> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60145
> 
> Hey!  I think this is nice...that classic doctor / bowling bag type satchel.  Has anyone seen it irl yet?



I love the vintage styling with the squared frame.   May have to save up for this one as I just bought the florentine satchel.  I have not seen it in person yet. But it's certainly one I am going to look for!


----------



## Collie5

I haven't bought a Dooney in years. The styling seemed to go in a direction that I wasn't fond of for quite awhile. Now though, I'm seeing some very nice styling coming back. I just bought the new Florentine satchel and love it.


----------



## pandorabox

staciesg26 said:
			
		

> I love the vintage styling with the squared frame.   May have to save up for this one as I just bought the florentine satchel.  I have not seen it in person yet. But it's certainly one I am going to look for!



Yes I saw it online and it looks so pretty. Love that style and shape. . 
If anyone gets one please post pics!


----------



## pandorabox

Let's not forget some classics of DB as well. I have this baby out today for a spin with me.


----------



## Katiesmama

Gorgeous satchel!   I'd love to get my hands on some of the vintage Dooneys but I'm afraid of Ebay.   There's another thread on this forum with pics of the vintage bags, and they're beautiful!


----------



## staciesg26

pandorabox said:


> Let's not forget some classics of DB as well. I have this baby out today for a spin with me.



Lovely!  Is this a newer AWL or an actual vintage one?  I can't tell the difference!  It's a great satchel either way!


----------



## Collie5

I'm wanting to get the Dooney Dillen II zipper pocket tote in the Marine Blue. I'm having trouble finding it at the stores in that color, so looks like I'll have to go online. I really like the new Dooney styles lately.


----------



## Collie5

Does anyone know if I would have to worry about the bright colored Dooney bags transferring color to your clothes? I had a bright colored bag once, (not designer) that rubbed a little on my white jeans when I carried it and the color transferred to the white jeans.


----------



## inherforties

I carried my Smith bag yesterday. It's such a great bag.


----------



## pandorabox

staciesg26 said:
			
		

> Lovely!  Is this a newer AWL or an actual vintage one?  I can't tell the difference!  It's a great satchel either way!



Newer. I bought her new last summer on sale.. The leather is really thick I think and holds its shape nicely..


----------



## pandorabox

Katiesmama said:
			
		

> Gorgeous satchel!   I'd love to get my hands on some of the vintage Dooneys but I'm afraid of Ebay.   There's another thread on this forum with pics of the vintage bags, and they're beautiful!



Thanks.. I do not think there are a ton of Dooney fakes on eBay at all. Of course I could be wrong..., ?


----------



## BigPurseSue

pandorabox said:


> Thanks.. I do not think there are a ton of Dooney fakes on eBay at all. Of course I could be wrong..., ?


 
Good heavens, there are lots of fakes on ebay. Especially among vintage Dooneys. Take a look at the Dooney string in the Authenticate forum.


----------



## pandorabox

BigPurseSue said:


> Good heavens, there are lots of fakes on ebay. Especially among vintage Dooneys. Take a look at the Dooney string in the Authenticate forum.



Lol! Really? I know there are a ton of fakes on eBay with Coach and LV. I do remember seeing something on their with vintage dooneys but I did not think the Dooneys were as heavily faked as Coach and LV.  But I hear ya..


----------



## Baghappiness

pandorabox said:


> Let's not forget some classics of DB as well. I have this baby out today for a spin with me.



She's pristine!!!


----------



## bag-princess

inherforties said:


> I carried my Smith bag yesterday. It's such a great bag.




i love this bag!


----------



## Katiesmama

My Dooney small Wilson arrived today.   Beautiful!  And next Monday I should be getting the Valentino catch satchel I ordered from Yoogi's.  Can't wait to see it.   Now, how to explain this to my husband LOL.....


----------



## pandorabox

Baghappiness said:
			
		

> She's pristine!!!



Thank you!! Love this bag!


----------



## pandorabox

And my newest baby came last night. I have been eyeing this for a year. She will be my new holiday bag!


----------



## dooneybaby

Kansashalo said:


> I'm loving this  - Davis Tassel Shopper
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59163
> 
> 
> The Medium Cinched Shopper is now on the list too!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=58813



Check out the Davis Leather Logo Lock Tote. This is really nice. I just wish there were more winter colors.


----------



## kings_20

I got a Dillen II Hobo Sac in strawberry and the leather is WONDERFUL!!  It's thick, textured and puffy.  Seems to be quite durable as well.  Simply lovely!

The shade is a deep pink - like a ripen berry.  The two front pockets are nice and deeo as well.. I am in love with my first Dooney.  I am wanting teh satchel in turquoise now lol.


----------



## sabiboo

Hi there - I am new here (in fact it's my first post!) I've always been on the fence about Dooney. Some bags I LOVE, but some bags border on Grandma-style (ick!), while others seem best suited for a tween. That said, I recently perused their site, and fell really hard for this denim python gem:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...45&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=PYDNLTPA

sigh... I hope it comes back in stock soon!

The bag I own is a 1975 Signature Satchel in taupe. I bought it two years ago, and it has gotten a lot of mileage, yet it manages to look as good as the day I received it. For that reason, I will buy another Dooney. My other brands of choice are Kate Spade and Coach, but they show wear after a few months of use (my bags get a lot of love!)


----------



## bag-princess

sabiboo said:


> Hi there - I am new here (in fact it's my first post!) I've always been on the fence about Dooney. Some bags I LOVE, but some bags border on Grandma-style (ick!), while others seem best suited for a tween.





welcome sabiboo!!!

that is what is good about dooney - there is a little something for everybody!!! from 6 to 66 is what i always say!! 
you don't to love every single bag that they produce in order to be a fan.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

sabiboo said:
			
		

> Hi there - I am new here (in fact it's my first post!) I've always been on the fence about Dooney. Some bags I LOVE, but some bags border on Grandma-style (ick!), while others seem best suited for a tween. That said, I recently perused their site, and fell really hard for this denim python gem:
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=60845&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=PYDNLTPA
> 
> sigh... I hope it comes back in stock soon!
> 
> The bag I own is a 1975 Signature Satchel in taupe. I bought it two years ago, and it has gotten a lot of mileage, yet it manages to look as good as the day I received it. For that reason, I will buy another Dooney. My other brands of choice are Kate Spade and Coach, but they show wear after a few months of use (my bags get a lot of love!)



I have that 1975 satchel in brown. Love it. It still looks brand new!


----------



## sabiboo

Since I only have one Dooney so far, does anyone have any tips for snagging a good deal? Are there any websites that offer discounts?

I am dying to get the Python Satchel in denim. It is a newer style so most likely won't be on sale for some time. I did see the 12 days of Dooney mentioned on the boards, but I was too late for that. So any advice, ladies???

I don't live by an outlet  Sometimes Marshall's has them, but it seems like it is never the leather ones that I covet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Check out ILoveDooney.com and watch for the friends and family sales at major department stores.  Also, the Dooney outlets are having a 50% off sale right now and they usually will ship.  Most Dooney retail stores have some sort of monthly sale, too.


----------



## sabiboo

Thank you MiaBorsa for the tips! I will try and be patient and wait for the F&F sale at Macy's  I notice that they are carrying the bag I want. I think the next sale will be at the end of April.


----------



## MiaBorsa

sabiboo said:


> Thank you MiaBorsa for the tips! I will try and be patient and wait for the F&F sale at Macy's  I notice that they are carrying the bag I want. I think the next sale will be at the end of April.



That sounds about right for Macy's F&F...they have one a couple of weeks before Mother's Day every year.   Watch the board for sales, though.


----------



## MSA2004

What's wrong with a Dooney? Everything does not have to Fendi or Cole Haan, though they are nice too.


----------



## sabiboo

I think Dooney is doing something right. I only have one bag (1975 satchel), and I pulled it out again recently after about a year long break. I remembered how much I loved it. I decided to check out the site, and was really surprised - I LOVED a lot of the bags - like this kind of love 

They are fresh and modern again, yet classic all at the same time, which is what I look for. And what I mean by this is that they have classic lines, but they've added new textures, colors, and prints to update them. I will definitely be buying more Dooney now, and I wouldn't have said that a few years ago. I hope that they keep up the good work on their designs  AND I hope that they start getting more recognition around tPF because it is well deserved!


----------



## chrispy_23

I'm thinking really hard if I'll get the D&B Editor's Tote in Black from Nordstrom. You see, I'm based here in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia and if I purchase the tote, it would cost me the high cost shipping and duties and tax. I just want to know if it's worth it. Also, anyone of you who knows the color of the lining of the black tote? That's one of the deal breakers for me.


----------



## StillWG

chrispy_23 said:


> I'm thinking really hard if I'll get the D&B Editor's Tote in Black from Nordstrom. You see, I'm based here in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia and if I purchase the tote, it would cost me the high cost shipping and duties and tax. I Djust want to know if it's worth it. Also, anyone of you who knows the color of the lining of the black tote? That's one of the deal breakers for me.




Hi!  


Dooney.com shows the Editor's Tote with a red lining:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=45715


My white Editor's Tote has a yellow lining.  I really like the style of the bag!  I use her mostly when I carry my iPad somewhere.  The iPad fits perfectly in the center zip pocket.  Normally I avoid bags with center zip pockets and no zip top closure.  For this bag, the design works well!!

You could email D&B to check lining color if you wanted.  That would ensure that you don't get a bag all the way over to you only to find she wasn't what you wanted.

Please let us know how you like your new Dooney!


Sue


----------



## ashnashna

bebepurse said:


> jealous!!!  Love it.


on my wishlist


----------



## nieceyt

I have been collecting D&B for over 3years now,I like that the company has gone back to a more sophisticated look,this is one of my more current purchases,from QVC,the medium pocket satchel. I love this bag.


----------

